# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2016



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 03:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Set 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
No Marquês muito sol, céu azul e uma leve brisa a soprar. Agora uns agradabilissimos 19º. Hummmm ... Setembro 

p.s. Vai entrar um swell bem forte e estranho na Ericeira para o fim de semana com período 16 e ondas de 2.5m. Que se passa?


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (1 Set 2016 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!
Por Mafra, tempo quente com céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco.

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 14h15)*

T= *26,5ºC*
Humidade *53%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 12 km
Índice de UV = Muito Alto: *9* de *12*

Vento= N - 5 km/h
PA= 1020 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:
*
1.* Alerta Amarelo*

por persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas em 12 distritos:
_Beja, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,_
_Lisboa, Portalegre, Santarém, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu._

para o Grupo Central dos Açores por _ondulação _e _chuva forte._

2. *Alerta Laranja*

para o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores por _vento forte _(até 115 km/h), _chuva persistente _e _ondulação_ (até 8 metros).

para o Grupo Central dos Açores por _vento forte_ (até 110 km/h).
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h06*
Pôr do Sol: *20h07*

Lua: Nova, luminosidade de *0 %*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*
Quarto Minguante:* 23 de Setembro*


Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,

Por Mira-Sintra, o dia segue ameno e com céu limpo, embora poeirento. 25,1ºC de temperatura actual, tendo a mínima sido de *17,3ºC*.

Vento em geral fraco, com algumas rajadas mais intensas (~ 30 km/h).


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2016 às 16:22)

Por Tomar um dia quente, muito quente

Máxima ate ao momento : 37.1 °C (15:08 UTC) 
Mínima ate ao momento 15.3 °C (06:22 UTC)


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2016 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, dia bem mais quente que os anteriores e também com menos vento, tudo calmo por Entrecampos de momento.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2016 às 19:54)

Dia a terminar, com alguns Cirrus Uncinus na faixa N-O, e Stratus Fractus a invadirem a vertente Norte da serra.

Extremos de hoje: *17,3ºC* / *25,7ºC*.

O vento mantém-se fraco.


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2016 às 20:18)

boa tarde.
Telheiras segue com 24.7ºC. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de NW.
Extremos do dia:
30.9ºC
19,4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2016 às 20:38)

Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Máxima: *31,3ºC*

Nortada acalmou bastante durante a manhã, tem vindo a aumentar tarde fora e neste momento está moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2016 às 21:02)

Boas noites,
Grande subida de temperatura da temperatura máxima de um dia para outro, cerca de *7,4ºC.*

Extremos térmicos: *16,7ºC* / *28,5ºC*

Muito interessante o que se passou por aqui, às 19:30 estavam *23,7ºC*, meia hora depois entrou nortada moderada a forte, com fortes rajadas, formou-se capacete na serra, a temperatura aqui caiu aos *20,2ºC*.Agora a temperatura tem estado a subir,fruto da corrente de leste, *22,4ºC*.O capacete desapareceu, notável.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16,5ºC* e actuais 19,4ºC nesta manhã que se inicia com céu limpo.

Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2016 às 10:05)

Bom dia, a manhã segue com céu limpo e algum calor a querer já instalar-se aqui por Entrecampos.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 10:10)

Boas,

Minima de *17,2ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*
Ao inicio da manhã apanhei alguns bancos de nevoeiro na estrada da serra entre o cruzamento dos Capuchos e Palácio da Pena.

Ainda sobre a nortada violenta de quarta, contaram-me que aqui em Alcabideche,o vento mandou ao chão uma mota CBR900,estava estacionada junto de um passeio, impressionante.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (2 Set 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, tempo quente com praticamente limpo.
Vento fraco.

*Dados actuais (Mafra – 12h24)*

T= *27ºC*
Humidade *61%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV =  Alto: *7* de *12*

Vento= NNO - 10 km/h
PA= 1019 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*

1.* Alerta Amarelo*

por persistência de temperaturas máximas elevadas em 12 distritos:
_Beja, Braga, Bragança, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,_
_Lisboa, Portalegre, Santarém, Setúbal, Vila Real e Viseu._

para o Grupo Central dos Açores por _ondulação _e _chuva forte._

2. *Alerta Laranja*

para o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores por _vento forte _(até 115 km/h), _chuva persistente _e _ondulação_ (até 8 metros).

para o Grupo Central dos Açores por _vento forte_ (até 110 km/h).
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h07*
Pôr do Sol: *20h05*

Lua: crescente, luminosidade de *1,2 %*
Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*
Quarto Minguante:* 23 de Setembro*


Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54

Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2016 às 15:45)

Mínima: *18,8ºC*
Máxima: *32,9ºC*

Mais uma onda de calor...
Mínimas tropicais incoming.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Set 2016 às 16:03)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

- 38.5 °C (14:41 UTC) 
- 16.3 °C (05:04 UTC)


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 16:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *18,8ºC*
> Máxima: *32,9ºC*
> 
> Mais uma onda de calor...
> Mínimas tropicais incoming.



Diria mínimas super tropicais, muito provavelmente vamos ter registos de 25-27ºC, isto na segunda-feira.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2016 às 19:07)

maxima: *36.4ºC*
minima: *15.6ºC*
actual: *33ºC*

minha rica chuvinha


----------



## Fall9 (2 Set 2016 às 20:08)

Aqui está coberto de nevoeiro e está fresco.
*Máx:23.7 °C *14:29
*Min:17.1 °C *07:44

Agora estão cerca de 18ºC.

Na zona Oeste só existem 2 estações meteorológicas do ipma o que é uma pena  portanto os dados que eu ponha aqui são de uma estação amadora nas Caldas
http://www.meteocaldas.eu/mtp/indexDesktop.php


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2016 às 20:13)

Bom anoitecer,

Dia feito, com extremos de temperatura de *16,5ºC* e *27,3ºC*.

De momento, céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus, sem presença de nebulosidade baixa. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2016 às 21:16)

Boa noite,
Dia quente em Lisboa...
Agora estou no seixal, a noite segue agradável com uma ligeira brisa. Muitos mosquitos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2016 às 23:11)

Boas,

Se há dias, a temperatura máxima caiu dias após dia, neste momento é precisamente o contrario, ora vejamos:

Quarta: *21,1ºC*
Quinta: *28,5ºC*
Hoje: *30,9ºC
*
Neste momento, esta zona é das mais quentes dos arredores de Lisboa, aqui a lestada causa sempre mossa, e não tenho qualquer efeito de ilha de calor urbano. sigo com *26,6ºC*.
A lestada chegou mais cedo do que esperava.
_______

Hoje, manhã cedo na estrada da serra, cota 415 mts.
*16,8ºC *e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 12:10)

Bom dia,

Sigo com 26,3ºC e vento fraco de SO(que se mantenha assim, para agua do mar continuar no ponto).

Estou curioso com a situação de Segunda, o  Foreca/ECM mantem os *37ºC*, o que para esta zona representa  muito calor mesmo.
Cheira-me que os modelos estão a patinar nas previsões das minimas, o que é normal, lestada é aquela base...


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (3 Set 2016 às 12:21)

Bom dia!
Tempo quente.
Mais um dia de Verão 
Prevê-se muito calor para os próximos dias!
Vento fraco.

*Dados actuais:*
(Mafra – Actualização às 14h15)

T= *30ºC*
Humidade 33*%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = Muito Alto: *8* de *12*

Vento= E - 10 km/h
PA= 1018 mBar


*Alertas a Decorrer:*

1.* Alerta Amarelo*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas elevadas_ em *11* *distritos* de Portugal Continental:
Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Coimbra, Faro, 
Lisboa, Porto,Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.

2. *Alerta Laranja*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas muito elevadas _em *7 distritos *de Portugal Continental:
Beja, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Leiria, Portalegre e Santarém.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h08*
Pôr do Sol: *20h04*

Lua: crescente, luminosidade de *4,3 %*

Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*
Quarto Minguante:* 23 de Setembro*

Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54*

*Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## Candy (3 Set 2016 às 14:18)

Peniche ontem sol nem vê-lo... Nevoeiro grosso a meio da tarde prolongando-se pela noite. os carros escorriam água como se fosse chuva. Visibilidade cerca de 50 metros. Frio. Constipei-me e bem... 
Hoje, céu todo tapado. Amanheceu fresco, já esteve mais abafado, mas já está a querer refrescar outra vez. Por este andar, adivinha-se mais nevoeiro tal como ontem. 
Atchimmmmmmm...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 15:39)

Mínima: *21,3ºC
*
Previstos *40ºC* na segunda, algo que nunca vi em Setembro, e vai ultrapassar a máxima do ano. Enfim, neste verão já nada me surpreende...


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2016 às 18:29)

máxima: *36.3ºC*
minima: *16.3ºC*
actual: *34.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 19:57)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: *19,1ºC* / *31,5ºC*

Incrível a diferença para o Cabo Raso, que fica a escassos kms a SO daqui.
A minha mínima foi a máxima de lá, mas desconfio que vai entrar lestada e a  temperatura pode muito bem disparar.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 20:58)

*26,1ºC*
Lestada.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2016 às 21:03)

Boas,
Hoje ao final do dia estava *18°C *em Sintra e *29°C *em Lisboa, incrível. Aquela micro clima é mesmo brutal, já não sentia tanto frio às 8 da noite à muito tempo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 21:27)

*27,0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2016 às 21:39)

Boas!
Estão *24,9°C* e a temperatura tem vindo a descer. Era visível alguma poeira ou fumo dos incêndios na atmosfera durante o pôr do sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 22:40)

*27,1ºC* estaveis, deve estar um bruta inversão no vale do Pisão/Cabreiro.
Temperatura excessiva para esta hora,vamos como corre a madrugada.
Junto à costa o vento está SO, e temperatura anda na casa dos *20/21ºC*, enquanto aqui, zona norte do concelho a história é outra, lestada.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (3 Set 2016 às 23:31)

Ora boa noite!
Tempo continua quente e vento fraco.
Uma agradável noite de verão...

*Dados actuais:*
(Mafra – 23h35)

T= *19ºC (!)*
Humidade* 41%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas:* - %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= NNO - 11 km/h
PA= 1018 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*

1.* Alerta Amarelo*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas elevadas_ em *11* *distritos* de Portugal Continental:
Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Coimbra, Faro, 
Lisboa, Porto,Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.

2. *Alerta Laranja*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas muito elevadas _em *7 distritos *de Portugal Continental:
Beja, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Leiria, Portalegre e Santarém.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h09*
Pôr do Sol: *20h02*

Lua: crescente, luminosidade de *6,4%*

Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*
Quarto Minguante:* 23 de Setembro*

Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54*

*Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 23:39)

E onda de calor continues...

Máxima: *33,9ºC
*
Lá voltamos nós à ventoinha lol, o aquecedor já está às moscas


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 00:01)

Meia-noite, e tudo practicamente igual, estão *26,7ºC.*


----------



## Fall9 (4 Set 2016 às 00:03)

Por aqui está nevoeiro e uma agradável temperatura de 17ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 10:09)

Não foi desta que tive mínima tropical, registei *19,7ºC*.
Ontem por volta das 00:30 o vento rodou para SO, e a temperatura foi caindo.

Estão *26,1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 10:18)

Entretanto, hoje presenciei e registei a uma forte inversão térmica no vale do Pisão/Cabreiro,aqui ao lado, sai de casa às 07:58 com 21,1ºC.
Começei a descer a estrada do Pisão a temperatura começou a cair abruptamente, até aos 14,9ºC, na zona da ponte, senti algum frio na descida, incrível.
Como já conheço aquele padrão térmico do vale de olhos fechados desloquei-me à zona mais fria, registei então 13,6ºC, já ha muito tempo que não via estes números. De seguida subi a vertente junto a Murches a temperatura disparou para os 22ºC,sempre curioso atravessar a camada da inversão, para além da diferencial térmico, em termos de humidade também faz alguma confusão.
A mínima terá andado em torno dos *11,5ºC*.
Fica a foto.



image sharing


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2016 às 11:36)

*32.3ºC

*
eu amanhã não quero bater a minha máxima do ano de 42.3ºC do dia 7 de Agosto mas há hipótese que isso aconteça


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2016 às 13:51)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de ontem (03/09): *17,0ºC* / *29,6ºC*.

Esta madrugada foi amena e pouco húmida.
A mínima subiu mais um pouco face a ontem mas ainda assim ficou longe dos valores tropicais: *17,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 26,9ºC, céu limpo e vento em geral fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 14:01)

Boas!
Por aqui a mínima foi tropical (a 2a deste mês), de *22,2°C*. Neste momento estão *28,6°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2016 às 15:54)

Mínima: *21,4ºC*
Máxima: *35,9ºC*

Amanhã temos recorde do ano, acho eu.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2016 às 17:52)

máxima: *39.0ºC*
minima: *15.7ºC*
actual: *37.3ºC*

nem quero imaginar amanhã...


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2016 às 20:37)

Até custa vir ao fórum... Ou então vir cá e expulsar todos! 

Peniche... Há vários dias não se vê o sol! Está fresco... já estou doente por causa deste tempo! Desde sexta que o nevoeiro começou a ficar mais denso. Ontem, piorou mas no centro da cidade ainda se via alguma coisinha! Hoje?!?!?!??? Tou com'o outro!... Some apetece é ganir!!! Em casa com uma carga de sinusite, vou à janela pelo menos ver se "lavo as vistas" e não vejo um palmo à frente dos olhos!!! Está nevoeiro cerrado!!! 
Está fresco... Anda tudo com casaco ou no mínimo sweat e os turistas que se enganaram e vieram cá parar andam com as mãos a tentar tapar o peito por sentirem frio!

Isto admite-se? Não!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite,

A subida da temperatura máxima lá continua, dia apos dia.
Hoje, foi aos *32,9ºC*, dia bem quente.
Amanhã espero a máxima do ano, uns  escaldantes 37ºC.

Neste momento, lestada moderada a forte, *28,2ºC.*
Em principio,esta madrugada não deve aparecer vento de SO, devo finalmente ter uma minima tropical.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2016 às 21:35)

Boa noite!
A máxima atingiu os *30,3°C*.
Neste momento sigo com *28,0°C* e vento fraco de leste. Amanhã é que vai ser para assar frangos.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2016 às 22:29)

*28,5ºC* estaveis.
*
29,4ºC* na praia do Guincho e lestada, pois claro.
Incrível como no cabo raso mantém-se o vento de NO e temperatura na casa do 20ºC, talvez nas próximas horas ceda, e entre lestada. 
Esta diferença entre estes dois pontos tão próximos costumam acontecer, já presenciei n de vezes.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 00:32)

*28,3ºC* a ferver...
_____

Impressionante a previsão do AROME, uma mancha de *39ºC* pode se estender até aqui perto.
A lestada vai estar poderosa!

(15UTC 05-09-2016)



upload image online free


----------



## Geopower (5 Set 2016 às 00:37)

Telheiras segue com 29*C. Nem uma brisa corre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 01:02)

*26,9ºC*, repetição dos dias 7 e 8 de Agosto...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 01:04)

*26,8°C*. Vai descendo lentamente...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 01:16)

A temperatura está tão estabilizada nos 27,7ºC / 28,5ºC , que mete impressão, practicamente desde as 21horas.
T.actual: *28,3ºC*


No guincho tem soprado vento fraco de sul, tempertura tem descido, segue nos *23,2ºC*.
Se por acaso o vento se mantiver de leste, posso perfeitamente ter uma mínima na casa dos *26/27ºC, *vamos ver.


----------



## Candy (5 Set 2016 às 01:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> *28,3ºC* a ferver...
> _____
> 
> Impressionante a previsão do AROME, uma mancha de *39ºC* pode se estender até aqui perto.
> ...


A península de Peniche a verdinho! Não temos azul, graças a Deus, porque se tivéssemos, Peniche estaria a azul claro! É a nossa sina.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 07:24)

Boas,

T.minima elevada: *26,1ºC*
T.actual:* 26,6ºC*

Isto ao menos quanto tenho mínimas tropicais, são mínimas tropicais a serio*. *


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2016 às 07:56)

24,5C em Odivelas.

Todas as janelas abertas, mas nada mexe.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 08:12)

*27,7ºC *começa aquecer, isto hoje vai ser bonito...
Aqui ainda tenho vento fraco de leste, com uma outra rajada moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 09:30)

*30,1ºC* !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2016 às 09:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> *30,1ºC* !



Estás na vila? Ou Alcabideche? Cascais deverá ser um pouco mais quente nestas situações ou não?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 09:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estás na vila? Ou Alcabideche? Cascais deverá ser um pouco mais quente nestas situações ou não?



Estou em Alcabideche.
Olha, boa pergunta, isto é meio complexo, pois por aqui o factor "interior" surge raramente, ou seja, fazer mais calor que Cascais, mas hoje é provável que aqueça mais que Cascais.
Sigo já nos *30,7ºC* e vento de leste, enquanto em Cascais deve andar com 27ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2016 às 09:56)

Por Tomar ainda "só" 27,9º Vamos ver onde vai parar. 

Mesmo assim já são mais quase 2º graus que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 10:01)

Bom dia, e a manhã vai seguindo aqui pelo centro de Lisboa com a fornalha ligada, quando aqui cheguei por volta das 9h muito provavelmente a temperatura já estaria na casa dos 30ºC ou mais, está a ser um verão digno do seu nome este ano. Penso que em Almada já esteja perto das 20 noites tropicais.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 10:08)

Está agressivo.
Coloquei o datalogger para ver a humidade, está nos 30% !
Estou practicamente a bater a t.máxima de ontem(32,9ºC).


screencast


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Set 2016 às 10:24)

O termómetro em frente ao Edificio São José marca 23ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 10:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O termómetro em frente ao Edificio São José marca 23ºC.



Será que é fiavel?
Por aquilo que vejo mantem-se vento sul por Cascais.
Aqui sigo nos *32,6ºC *e lestada*, *vamos lá ver que máxima ocorre por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 11:20)

33.3ºC


----------



## AJJ (5 Set 2016 às 11:22)

Avenida de Berna 31º


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 11:23)

david 6 disse:


> 33.3ºC



Boas David,

Estás com vento de leste?
É hoje que tens um registo histórico?


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 11:34)

esta estação de Casal do grilo vai bem lançada:
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM7


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 11:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> esta estação de Casal do grilo vai bem lançada:
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ISANTARM7



Essa estação está na lista negra, debita dados errados, o problema do costume, má instalação.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 11:39)

Essa estação das duas uma, ou não tem Radiation Shield ou está dentro de uma caixa a sofrer um forte efeito de estufa, 38,7ºC a esta hora nem quero imaginar ás 15h  .


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 11:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação está na lista negra, debita dados errados, o problema do costume, má instalação.


Ah ok não sabia, obrigado pela informação, estava a achar estranho.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 11:40)

*34,1ºC
*
O vale do cabreiro encaixado como é, já deve ir nos *36ºC*, temperaturas loucas para hora do dia e para o mês, ainda bem que esta porcaria tem os dias contados.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 11:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação está na lista negra, debita dados errados, o problema do costume, má instalação.



Off-Topic: Há outra em Boliqueime com 40,2 ºC... Se assim fosse, tínhamos "camones" grelhados na chapa 

Pena não existir nenhuma estação amadora (com valores coerentes) na zona de Alcácer e de Alvalade...  Teremos de esperar pelos dados da IPMA.


----------



## JTavares (5 Set 2016 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação está na lista negra, debita dados errados, o problema do costume, má instalação.


E entrar em contacto com o dono a avisar do problema?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 11:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Há outra em Boliqueime com 40,2 ºC... Se assim fosse, tínhamos "camones" grelhados na chapa
> 
> Pena não existir nenhuma estação amadora (com valores coerentes) na zona de Alcácer e de Alvalade...  Teremos de esperar pelos dados da IPMA.



Na zona de Alvalade podes seguir a de Panoias, sempre dá para ter uma  ideia, claro que está instalada num topo e não no fundo de vale como a EMA do IPMA, mas pronto é o que se arranja de momento.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IUNDEFIN143#history


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 11:54)

Boas!
Por aqui sigo com *31,3°C* e vento moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2016 às 12:02)

Bom dia,



jonas_87 disse:


> T.minima elevada: *26,1ºC*
> T.actual:* 26,6ºC*



Que diferença abismal! Por aqui uns _vergonhosos_ *18,5ºC* de mínima. O vento efectivamente parou durante a madrugada, permitindo esta descida.

De momento sopra moderado, de Norte, impedindo também grandes ascensões de temperatura, que ainda se encontra nos 28,1ºC.

Ontem, máxima de *31,3ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 12:13)

A temperatura na estação de Nova-Oeiras está a subir bem, e o vento ainda é de norte. Vai nos *33,3°C*.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOEIRAS1#history


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 12:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdade, volta e meia esta zona tem propensão para mínimas muito altas.
Este verão já rendeu uma mínima brutal de 27,9ºC conforme tenho na assinatura.
_______

34,3ºC estáveis e vento de SO.
Está tanto calor instalado que mesmo que o vento rode para NO ou SO, a temperatura não sofre qualquer descida, impressionante.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2016 às 12:14)

Por Tomar chegou aos 38º pelas 12h14 com humidade na casa dos 30% e humidex em 43.5º


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 12:18)

Mínima possivelmente já histórica aqui de 25,1ºC se não for batida antes das 00h

A máxima vai a caminho de ser histórica igualmente, já estão *36,0ºC*

Máxima aqui ontem de *38,2ºC* a apenas 0,2ºC da máxima do ano, que certamente vai ser feita hoje


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 12:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas David,
> 
> Estás com vento de leste?
> É hoje que tens um registo histórico?




o vento está praticamente quase nulo, mas sim a única brisa que mal se sente é de leste, para isso tenho de ultrapassar os 42.3ºC do dia 7 de agosto  (que acho possivel)

em relação à minima foi de *19.6ºC*, 0 minimas tropicais até agora 

sigo com *36.3ºC*, mas está cá um bafo meu deus, é como já tivesse a sentir na pele os 40ºC, imagino na hora de maior calor... eu ontem a esta hora tinha menos 3ºC, 3ºC e algo e foi até aos 39ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 12:32)

*34,9ºC*
*33% HR*

Vento moderado de leste.

Rumo à maxima do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> *34,9ºC*
> *33% HR*
> 
> Vento moderado de leste.
> ...


A que altitude é que estás?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 12:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> A que altitude é que estás?



120 mts.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 12:36)

Bom, já não sei o que seguir . O sensor que está na janela marca *34,2°C*, já a estação que sigo marca *31,9°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 12:37)

A estação da Parede, Cascais segue nos *36,2ºC*.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA82


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 12:41)

A estação mais próxima de mim a do Técnico marca 32,6ºC actuais.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 12:57)

Já vai nos *37,5ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 12:58)

*35,6ºC*
Que brasa,citando o membro @ALBIMETEO "  é só ar quente", basicamente é isso. 

A estação da Parade,Cascais segue nos *37,0ºC.
*
Se o vento se fixar de vez, no quadrante leste, isto hoje pode subir mais do que era previsivel.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 13:03)

Pelo sensor estão *35,2°C* . O vento continua a soprar moderado de norte.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 13:05)

Já igualou a máxima de ontem *38,2ºC *


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 13:21)

*39.1ºC*, a máxima de ontem já passou


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 13:30)

*36,0ºC* estaveis.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2016 às 13:34)

Por Tomar já se bateu o recorde de Setembro (Registo do MeteoTomar, 2010-2016)

Ano Máxima
2016 39,7
2015 35,1
2014 38,7
2013 38,0
2012 37,9
2011 35,8
2010 38,4


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Batida a máxima do ano e ai vai ela disparada para valores record, neste momento estão* 38,6ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 13:43)

A minha mãe acabou de voltar da rua e diz que está insuportável! *35,7°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 13:43)

T.actual:* 36,5ºC* (máxima do ano)

Que calor absurdo, isto é terra de vento, não de calor deste calibre.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 13:45)

*40ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 13:54)

Segue nos *39,0ºC *vento nulo e humidade de 25%


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 14:03)

*36,1°C*.  
Há algum tempo que não sentia tanto calor, muito menos em Setembro.
O vento acalmou e rodou para leste.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2016 às 14:04)

Temperatura 40.1º e humidex 44.2º


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 14:11)

*37,0ºC*!

Apenas a 2,1ºC da máxima histórica de julho de 2013.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 14:15)

*38,2ºC* na estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Pampilheira.
Surreal.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> *37,0ºC*!
> 
> Apenas a 2,1ºC da máxima histórica de julho de 2013.



Countdown para ser batida


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2016 às 14:18)

Vamos ver se o record do MeteoTomar é batido  

TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA  = 43.4 °C DIA 07/08


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 14:30)

*37,4ºC
*
]


----------



## bmelo (5 Set 2016 às 14:30)

14:29h - sigo com 39.7ºC.   nunca vi nada assim, nem naquela 2ª semana de Agosto em que esteve sempre acima de 35ºC, hoje devo chegar aos 41ºC/41.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 14:40)

*41.8ºC*

está se a aproximar da máxima do ano (7 agosto, foi 42.3ºC)


----------



## bmelo (5 Set 2016 às 14:45)

40.1ºC (já esteve por breves minutos 40.2ºC)


----------



## bmelo (5 Set 2016 às 14:46)

david 6 disse:


> *41.8ºC*
> 
> está se a aproximar da máxima do ano (7 agosto, foi 42.3ºC)



a opinião que tenho sobre essa zona de Coruche é que quando é para fazer calor, faz a sério mas quando é para fazer frio também o faz a sério, estarei certo ou errado ?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 14:50)

*37,0°C*!! É a temperatura mais alta desde que faço registos!


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 14:55)

* 40,3ºC *


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 14:55)

bmelo disse:


> a opinião que tenho sobre essa zona de Coruche é que quando é para fazer calor, faz a sério mas quando é para fazer frio também o faz a sério, estarei certo ou errado ?



sim tens razão, no verão normalmente vai sempre algum dia aos 40ºC e no inverno também vai sempre aos negativos


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Set 2016 às 14:58)

miguel disse:


> * 40,3ºC *


40ºc em Setúbal? Novo recorde não?


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 15:01)

Já posso avançar com os extremos térmicos de hoje:
*26,1ºC* / *37,5ºC*

T.actual: *35,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 15:06)

As estações do IPMA têm que trabalhar bem nas próximas actualizações, dado que às 15:30 a estação da AMET, Cordoba(Aeroporto) seguia nos *44,3ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 15:12)

Máxima atual: *39,6ºC*

Máxima do ano e Lisboa já deve ter novo recorde absoluto do mês


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 15:13)

*42.5ºC!* lá se vai a máxima do ano que eu tinha de 42.3ºC do dia 7 de Agosto e eu a pensar naquela altura que ia ser muito dificil bater aquela máxima...

lá fora uma pessoa derrete


----------



## belem (5 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Mação e Sardoal, nas zonas mais baixas, já deve ir com algum calor também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 15:21)

Interessantes *33,9ºC* da Praia da Rainha, deve-se estar mal na praia... 

Estação de Leiria continua maluca


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 15:22)

belem disse:


> Mação e Sardoal, nas zonas mais baixas, já deve ir com algum calor também.



Olhando para o valor da estação de Abrantes (cota 159mt), que segue nos 42,1ºC.
Alvega deve ir nos  44ºC !


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 15:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> 40ºc em Setúbal? Novo recorde não?



 Sim este ano é... e em Setembro não sei se aconteceu alguma vez!

Máxima até ao momento *40,7ºC*


----------



## belem (5 Set 2016 às 15:33)

Eu continuo a achar as zonas mais quentes do distrito de Castelo Branco (junto ao Tejo) as que têm maior potencial e as que têm valores elevados mais constantes (tanto de dia como de noite), mas por vezes, a zona de Alvega, Mação, Vila Velha de Rodão, tem valores bem elevados, sobretudo quando a massa de ar mais quente, está ali bem por cima. Talvez Vila Velha de Rodão seja até mais constante que Alvega... Mas isso já não sei...


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 15:46)

belem disse:


> Eu continuo a achar as zonas mais quentes do distrito de Castelo Branco (*junto ao Tejo)* as que têm maior potencial e as que têm valores elevados mais constantes (tanto de dia como de noite), mas por vezes, a zona de Alvega, Mação, Vila Velha de Rodão, tem valores bem elevados, sobretudo quando a massa de ar mais quente, está ali bem por cima. Talvez Vila Velha de Rodão seja até mais constante que Alvega... Mas isso já não sei...


Ainda há coisa de quinze dias passei pela barragem do Fratel, e de Ponte de Sôr ao Fratel é cerca de 30 /35minutos e a temperatura em Ponte de Sôr por volta das 10h45m era de +32,5ºC e no Fratel meia-hora depois era de + 35,5º/36ºC (a chegar a CB a temperatura era cerca de +32ºC)! Por isso acredito que nos vales junto ao tejo na fronteira entre os distritos de Castelo Branco e Portalegre nos dias em que se batem records de +44ºC ás temperaturas possam nesses locais, possam chegar/variar entre os +45ºC e os + 46ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 15:51)

belem disse:


> Eu continuo a achar as zonas mais quentes do distrito de Castelo Branco (junto ao Tejo) as que têm maior potencial e as que têm valores elevados mais constantes (tanto de dia como de noite), mas por vezes, a zona de Alvega, Mação, Vila Velha de Rodão, tem valores bem elevados, sobretudo quando a massa de ar mais quente, está ali bem por cima. Talvez Vila Velha de Rodão seja até mais constante que Alvega... Mas isso já não sei...



Acredito que sim, o próprio vale muda bastante, fica muito encaixado e tem aquelas vertentes rochosas, só isso faz certamente gerar mais calor que em  Alvega.
_________

*35,6ºC *estáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 16:08)

Bem, às 14:00 Alcacer do Sal a liderar com *43,5ºC*, que valor brutal, vamos la ver até onde subiu.


----------



## Lightning (5 Set 2016 às 16:18)

Numa volta de carro habitual (saída do trabalho e alguns recados) durante meia hora o termómetro do carro acusou sempre, sem baixar, 40,5ºC em Corroios, Laranjeiro, Feijó e arredores.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Set 2016 às 16:23)

Também de carro, saí às 14:30h de Sesimbra (Cotovia) com 39ºC, passei a Ponte 25 de Abril com 40ºC, Pontinha e Alfornelos com 41,5ºC e cheguei ao Casal de são Brás (Amadora) com 39ºC. Não posso garantir a fiabilidade dos registos, mas só sei que nunca observei valores tão elevados.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 16:23)

Boas, cheguei agora mesmo da rua, fui beber um café e de facto é muito complicado estar lá fora, nem nas esplanadas á sombra a coisa alivia. O desconforto térmico ao sol é tal que custa a respirar e a pele parece estar a queimar.


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Set 2016 às 16:30)

Por Lisboa... canícula. 39ºC

Humidade: 18%

Vento do quadrante Leste (ENE).

Neste momento, sinto-me como se estivesse no Sahara, ou muito perto. 

Já li em qualquer lado que, depois de um abaixamento significativo das temperaturas a partir de 5ª feira, há uma nova subida significativa lá mais para o fim de semana.


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 16:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Por Lisboa... canícula. 39ºC
> 
> Humidade: 18%
> 
> ...



 Vai subir a partir de Domingo e a próxima semana mas nada parecido a isto!!


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 16:38)

Neste momento registo uns inacreditáveis *41,1ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 16:44)

Máxima do ano: *39,9ºC* QUASEEEE


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (5 Set 2016 às 16:49)

Aqui hoje não foi assim nada de mais comparado com alguns dias de Agosto. A máxima foi 33, tendo em conta que em Agosto andou nos 43 hoje suportou-se bem!

Agora está é a levantar vento.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2016 às 17:06)

belem disse:


> Eu continuo a achar as zonas mais quentes do distrito de Castelo Branco (junto ao Tejo) as que têm maior potencial e as que têm valores elevados mais constantes (tanto de dia como de noite), mas por vezes, a zona de Alvega, Mação, Vila Velha de Rodão, tem valores bem elevados, sobretudo quando a massa de ar mais quente, está ali bem por cima. Talvez Vila Velha de Rodão seja até mais constante que Alvega... Mas isso já não sei...



Eu que o diga, desde miúdo que passo férias perto de Belver, concelho de Gavião e quando temos cenários destes de calor extremo esta região atinge temperaturas muito elevadas e por vezes com umas valentes trovoadas à mistura  , valha-nos a imensidão de Praias Fluviais!
A estação do técnico aqui perto regista de momento 36,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2016 às 17:13)

40,8C na Tapada da Ajuda às 16h!

Na costa está uma óptima tarde de praia.
A temperatura do mar está óptima, embora o mar esteja algo bravo. 
Bandeira amarela.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2016 às 17:19)

máxima: *42.7ºC!!!*, máxima do ano e máxima desde que faço registos, ainda por cima em Setembro
minima: *19.6ºC*
actual: ainda *40.5ºC*

que dia do inferno


----------



## trovoadas (5 Set 2016 às 17:58)

Margem Sul com temperaturas infernais! A sensação de calor é brutal na rua aqui na Atalaia-Montijo. Dos dias mais quentes que apanhei por cá este ano senão o mais quente.


----------



## fsl (5 Set 2016 às 17:58)

Nova-Oeiras atingiu hoje às 14:58, a TEMP Max do ano :  37.8ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 19:15)

O recorde absoluto de Lisboa e Setúbal para Setembro já foram à vida, é mesmo um Verão de recordes. 

Ainda tenho alguns anos para viver, espero eu, pelo que vou ver Portugal a tornar-se num deserto lol


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 19:19)

Máxima brutalmente histórica num ano e verão já eles históricos

Máxima do dia e do Ano: *41,1ºC* 

A esta hora estão ainda 36,1ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2016 às 20:37)

Ainda 32,3ºC a esta hora


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2016 às 21:12)

Boa noite!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *37,2°C*
Mínima: *24,3°C*
Atualmente ainda estão *30,0°C*. 
Um dia para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 21:15)

*28,8ºC*.
Lestada sopra bem, a *30 km/h*.

Incrível como quarta devo ter uma máxima em torno do 22ºC e quinta  em torno dos 20/21ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2016 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

Máxima modesta, comparada com as restantes: *33,9ºC*.

De momento sigo ainda com 26,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado. Está-se lindamente na rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 21:37)

Resumo dos ultimos dias, sempre a subir, agora a queda vai ser gigante...



image upload without registration


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 23:06)

Ainda estão* 30ºC*, ventoinha no máximo...


----------



## homem do mar (5 Set 2016 às 23:24)

boas por aqui a noite passada foi tropical com 20.2 de mínima a máxima de hoje foi de 38.7 por agora a noite está bem abafada com um intenso cheiro a incêndio, lá fora com 26.8 perspectiva-se mais uma noite tropical.


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (5 Set 2016 às 23:30)

Muito boa noite!
Noite quente, com vento fraco!

*Dados actuais:*
(Mafra – 23h25)

T= *23ºC*
Humidade* 30%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: - %
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 10 km
Índice de UV = Baixo: *0* de *12*

Vento= N - 13 km/h
PA= 1016 mBar

*Alertas a Decorrer:*

1.* Alerta Amarelo*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas elevadas_ em *11* *distritos* de Portugal Continental:
Aveiro, Braga, Bragança, Coimbra, Faro, 
Lisboa, Porto, Setúbal, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.

por _trovoadas _e _aguaceiros pontualmente fortes_ no Grupo Central dos Açores.
2. *Alerta Laranja*

por persistência de _temperaturas máximas muito elevadas _em *7 distritos *de Portugal Continental:
Beja, Castelo Branco, Évora, Guarda,
Leiria, Portalegre e Santarém.
_________________

Nascer do Sol: *07h10*
Pôr do Sol: *19h59*

Lua: crescente, luminosidade de *18,8%*

Quarto Crescente: *9 de Setembro*
Lua Cheia: *16 de Setembro*
Quarto Minguante:* 23 de Setembro*

Eclipse Lunar Penumbral:* 16 de Setembro* (Visível em Portugal)
Máx. Eclipse: *19h54*

*Equinócio de Outono: *22 Set – 15h21 (PT)


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 00:15)

cheira a fumo de incendios por aqui...

a temperatura desce lentamente, ainda *28.8ºC*, veremos se vou ter a 1ª noite tropical


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 00:17)

*27,5°C*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2016 às 03:45)

Boa madrugada,

A temperatura só há pouco começou a descer, após mais de 5 horas estável na casa dos 26ºC.

Sigo com 24,5ºC e vento fraco, do quadrante Norte (a enfraquecer, permitindo a descida de temperatura).


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, sigo com *23,9ºC*, actual mínima.
Existe a possibilidade de ser batida ao ponto de não ter mínima tropical no dia de hoje, vamos ver.

Entretanto a nortada moderada a forte, com fortes rajadas está de regresso já nos próximos dias.
Venha ela, sempre varre este ar tórrido e doentio.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 10:01)

Bom dia, depois de um dia de braseiro autêntico que foi o de ontem, a noite foi tropical (mais uma) com a mínima a fixar-se nos 22,8ºC pelas 7h. Ontem fui fazer uma pequena caminhada por Almada á noite e quando cheguei a casa por volta da 1h e 30m estavam ainda 27,3ºC, este Verão mete respeito a qualquer um tal está a ser o seu poderio. Sigo já com bastante calor embora menos que ontem e vento nulo aqui por Entrecampos.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Set 2016 às 10:12)

Tomar

Depois de uma mínima de 16.8 °C (06:17 UTC)  a qual não é a mínima mais alta registada, em Agosto tive noites mais quentes, neste momento sigo com 30,6º, mais 1,8º que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2016 às 10:35)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar
> 
> Depois de uma mínima de 16.8 °C (06:17 UTC)  a qual não é a mínima mais alta registada, em Agosto tive noites mais quentes, neste momento sigo com 30,6º, mais 1,8º que ontem a mesma hora.


Bem a continuar assim +31.9°C (09:27 UTC) +1,9ºC do que ontem à mesma hora, e se ontem a estação foi aos +42ºC, será que hoje ultrapassa os +43ºC?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Boas,

Estão *28,9ºC.*
Vento fraco.

Algum cheiro a mato queimado, não faço ideia de onde é que vem.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:07)

Já saíram as máximas de ontem.

Alcácer do Sal: *44,5ºC*
Pegões: *44,1ºC*


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 11:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já saíram as máximas de ontem.
> 
> Alcácer do Sal: *44,5ºC*
> Pegões: *44,1ºC*



Valores históricos para o mês de Setembro apesar de estarmos ainda na 1ª Quinzena. A vizinha Espanha chegou aos 45,4ºC em Las Cabezas de San Juan, Sevilha.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&w=2&datos=det&x=d07&f=

De momento a estação mais próxima a do técnico marca 28,2ºC e vento de SSE, muito menos calor que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:19)

Visão meio distorcida para a serra, fruto do fumo, se ainda ao menos tivesse tapada pelo capacete...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:22)

criz0r disse:


> Valores históricos para o mês de Setembro apesar de estarmos ainda na 1ª Quinzena. A vizinha Espanha chegou aos 45,4ºC em Las Cabezas de San Juan, Sevilha.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&w=2&datos=det&x=d07&f=
> 
> De momento a estação mais próxima a do técnico marca 28,2ºC e vento de SSE, muito menos calor que ontem por esta hora.



Sim detêm então o novo máximo europeu deste ano, Portugal e Espanha começam se distanciar e muito de outros países igualmente tórridos, no mínimo preocupante. Coloquei esses dados do link no seguimento europeu. 
____________

Vento de sul.
*27,4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 11:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Coloquei esses dados do link no seguimento europeu.



Obrigado Jonas, foi só um aparte para complementar o teu post  .


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 11:53)

cheira a fumo e já estão *35ºC*, pensava que hoje apesar de ser quente não ia estar tanto calor, mas pelos vistos...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 12:39)

Estão *30,5ºC*, mas parece estar muito mais, devido ao vento practicamente nulo, coisa rara por estas bandas.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 12:42)

Boa tarde!
Estão *29,9°C* e a mínima chegou aos *23,7°C*. Hoje Lisboa safa-se do calor extremo.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima tropical de 22,1ºC

Agora apesar de calor está bem mais agradável!! Estão 30,0ºC e vento nulo, boa descida já hoje aqui na costa


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 13:08)

aqui já vai nos *37.5ºC*...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 13:14)

Mais um dia escaldante...
Clara subida da temperatura no norte e interior norte, valores históricos a caminho.



upload img


----------



## bmelo (6 Set 2016 às 13:23)

esta madrugada a minha estação não desceu dos 30.1ºC, impressionante, nunca vi nada assim...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 13:28)

*32,0ºC*
Muito calor, o sol está abrasador, claramente devido a estarmos em setembro,queima de uma forma brutal.
Mantem-se o vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2016 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,



jonas_87 disse:


> Algum cheiro a mato queimado, não faço ideia de onde é que vem.



Confirmo o que o jonas_87 referiu, fumo disperso em todas as direcções e algum cheiro a queimado, porém, a sua origem é indetectável.

Hoje, finalmente uma mínima tropical por aqui, de *21,0ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com 29,0ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

Céu limpo, mas não límpido.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 13:31)

*29,8ºC   *


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Boas, a tarde inicia-se com 31,8ºC apesar de já ter chegado aos 32ºC estando a oscilar bastante. Vento fraco e muito fumo em redor da cidade assim como alguma nebulosidade alta na direcção da margem sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 13:36)

*30,8°C* e apareceram algumas nuvens convectivas a Este daqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2016 às 13:40)

Hoje o ar continua sufocante, temperatura nos 35ºC. É claramente notória a presença de poeiras no ar, o céu tem mais _área_ cinzenta do que azul.

Alguma nebulosidade a Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 13:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, a visibilidade está uma treta, a titulo de exemplo.



how to print screen on pc



photo storage



print screen windows


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 13:43)

27,9ºC hora de abrir janelas ahahha pena nao tar vento nenhum


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 13:57)

Lousã aka fornalha, segue nos *42,5ºC*.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA5


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 14:03)

27,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 14:09)

Abrantes a caminho dos 41ºC,

https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.4.08552


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 14:16)

*40ºC...*


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2016 às 15:10)

Na última actualização (13 UTC) do IPMA das observações de superfície, a estação da Lousã (aerodromo) marca *+43,5ºC!!!*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 15:12)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização (13 UTC) do IPMA das observações de superfície, a estação da Lousã (aerodromo) marca *+43,5ºC!!!*



O vento rodou para NO,e a temperatura caiu.
(Olhando apenas para a estação amadora)

Nem imagino, se continuasse com lestada, mas uns 44ºC já são garantidos. 
Aquela cova  tem cá um potencial que até assusta.


----------



## rmsg (6 Set 2016 às 15:17)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização (13 UTC) do IPMA das observações de superfície, a estação da Lousã (aerodromo) marca *+43,5ºC!!!*


A temperatura já começou a descer aqui na Lousã, mas creio que passou dos 44 ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 15:21)

Thomar disse:


> Na última actualização (13 UTC) do IPMA das observações de superfície, a estação da Lousã (aerodromo) marca *+43,5ºC!!!*



 Possivelmente já a bater o recorde da estação?

_________

Mínima: *23,7ºC*
Atual:* 35,3ºC
*
Não percebo porque é que Lisboa não tem direito a alerta laranja, mas ok...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 15:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Possivelmente já a bater o recorde da estação?
> 
> _________
> 
> ...


Só é emitido se a máxima estiver compreendida entre os 38°C e os 40°C. Hoje não se justifica um alerta laranja.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2016 às 16:08)

Boa tarde, fui até lá abaixo para o café habitual da tarde e está mesmo insuportável lá fora, isto quase que obriga a um recolher obrigatório. Espero que o ar fresco comece a entrar no território o mais rápido possível porque ninguém aguenta isto muito mais tempo. 34,9ºC na estação do técnico aqui perto.


----------



## rmsg (6 Set 2016 às 16:11)

IPMA às 14:00 UTC: 43,8 ºC na Lousã. É impressionante a facilidade com que se ultrapassa os 40 ºC neste ano.


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2016 às 16:11)

Telheiras segue com 36*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 16:11)

Sigo com *33,3ºC*.
A t.maxima está fixada nos *34,0ºC*.
"Não mexe uma palha."

Impressionante o mapa da rede IPMA, até faz calor só de olhar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 16:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só é emitido se a máxima estiver compreendida entre os 38°C e os 40°C. Hoje não se justifica um alerta laranja.



Máxima prevista ontem: 39ºC
Máxima prevista hoje: 38ºC


----------



## lsalvador (6 Set 2016 às 16:26)

MeteoTomar acabou de chegar aos 40º, menos calor que ontem a mesma hora ( -1º)


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 16:28)

temperatura actual *40.2ºC*, neste momento a máxima está nos *40.6ºC*, mas ela já desceu (quando aumentou o vento) e já voltou a subir (vento voltou a fraco), portanto a máxima ainda não está garantida


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2016 às 16:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima prevista ontem: 39ºC
> Máxima prevista hoje: 38ºC


Basta ver o que se passou com Braga no mês passado e que deixou acesa discussão nos tópicos seguimento litoral norte e no das criticas e sugestões do IPMA.
No caso de Braga era mais grave do que para Lisboa. Dá uma vista de olhos nesse tópicos e perceberás melhor, ou não.


----------



## Rapido (6 Set 2016 às 16:35)

miguel disse:


> 27,3ºC




Realmente, na cidade de Setúbal, fui à rua há uma hora atras, pensando que ia apanhar um grande bafo (como ontem) e nem por isso....está calor, mas está um calor perfeitamente suportável.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 16:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima prevista ontem: 39ºC
> Máxima prevista hoje: 38ºC


Sim, ontem justificava-se perfeitamente.
Claramente que hoje está mais fresco. Se calhar o pessoal do ipma já sabia disso e não emitiram o aviso laranja. Até à última actualização só duas estações oficiais do ipma, em Lisboa, ultrapassaram os 36°C...
Algo de errado se passa com as previsões do ipma...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 16:51)

*33,2ºC*
Estaveis.

_____
*34,8ºC* em Ulgueira,Sintra.
A máxima foi aos *36,3ºC*, incrivel o valor, para quem conhece o clima daquela zona, isto é impensável ao longo do verão, quanto mais em setembro. lol
Provavelmente vai ser a estação com o maior tombo de todas, ou perto disso, aposto numa descida de 15ºC/16ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 17:04)

Sigo com 27,3ºC e as estações do IPMA nos 32ºC só assim se vê que os 43 de ontem não pode ser correto... ta sempre muito quente esta estação de areias


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2016 às 17:13)

Temperatura começa a baixar ligeiramente: 35,2*C. Vento moderado de SW.
Extremos do dia: 
Máxima: 36,2*C
Mínima (impressionante): 26,3*C


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (6 Set 2016 às 17:25)

Olá e boa tarde!
Por aqui dia quente, embora comecem a aparecer algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco a moderado.

*Dados actuais:*
(Mafra – 17h25)

T= *35ºC*
Humidade* 20%*
Probabilidade de precipitação para as próximas 8 horas: *- %*
Precipitação actual (mm): *0.0*

Visibilidade de 9 km
Índice de UV = Moderado: *4* de *12*

Vento= N - 20 km/h
PA= 1014,9 mBar


----------



## Rapido (6 Set 2016 às 17:34)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com 27,3ºC e as estações do IPMA nos 32ºC só assim se vê que os 43 de ontem não pode ser correto... ta sempre muito quente esta estação de areias



Essa estação das areias fica em que local?!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 18:05)

Rapido disse:


> Essa estação das areias fica em que local?!



Aqui: 

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.5485004,-8.8906791,50m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2016 às 18:09)

máxima: *40.6ºC*
minima: *18.4ºC*
actual: *38.8ºC*

posso dizer que baixou cerca de 2ºC comparado a ontem, mas é insignificante face ao calor que é 

é a 3ª máxima mais alta e ainda tenho uma máxima acima dos 40ºC mas inferior a esta e ainda tenho 5 máximas entre os 39.5 e os 40


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 18:13)

Máxima: *32,2°C*
Actualmente estão* 29,8°C* e o céu ficou encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## Geopower (6 Set 2016 às 18:53)

Temperatura estagnou nos 34*C. Vento quase nulo. Céu a ficar pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Sente-se o ar muito abafado.


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2016 às 19:01)

Tempo mesmo muito abafado apesar de estar quase com a mínima do dia eheh

Estão 24,9ºC com 77%Hr e vento nulo, está um abafado enorme


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 19:16)

Máxima: *36,7ºC
*
Céu pintado de poeira e cirrus


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2016 às 20:19)

Dia feito, *21,0ºC* a *33,6ºC*.

De momento céu muito nublado por Cirrus Fibratus e Cirrus Spissatus, e 28,6ºC de temperatura.

Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2016 às 20:46)

A noite passada foi mesmo infernal devido ao calor que se sentiu toda a noite, já passava das 23 horas e a temperatura teimava em baixar da casa dos 30ºC.
Mas hoje certamente também não deverá ser muito melhor.
máxima 40.1ºC
actual 32.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 21:15)

Há algum tempo que já não tinha uma oportunidade destas, máquina pronta mesmo a tempo!

Sinto que foi a despedida do Verão:


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 21:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


>


Sortudo! Tinha a máquina sem bateria... Boas fotos! 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinto que foi a despedida do Verão:


Deus te oiça, rapaz!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Set 2016 às 23:07)

Boa noite

Máxima de *35,4ºC,* longe do 38ºC previstos, talvez devido à poeira e ao fumo do incêndio de Soure.
Mínima de *15,8ºC*

Finalmente amanhã desce a temperatura.

Temperatura actual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2016 às 23:11)

Boa noite!
Por aqui a mínima já foi batida, sigo com *23,2°C*. Tão bom...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 23:24)

*22,8ºC*


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2016 às 00:10)

Lisboa continua demasiado quente: 28,1*C. Vento quase nulo.


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2016 às 00:14)

boas por aqui mais um dia de calor intenso a mínima foi tropical com 20.8 a máxima foi de 39.2 por agora 25.0.
Já não lembrava de ter um início de Setembro com temperaturas tão altas há bastante tempo.


----------



## Candy (7 Set 2016 às 00:45)

Nevoeiro cerrado...


----------



## Fall9 (7 Set 2016 às 01:15)

Candy disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado...


Pelas Caldas também...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 02:01)

*24,7ºC* e a subir...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2016 às 04:51)

Boa madrugada,

Fresca, húmida, e com fraca visibilidade. Voltámos ao Verão "normal" desta zona. 
Nevoeiro e *17,3ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia, finalmente uma noite "respirável", não consegui ver qual foi a mínima porque tive de sair à pressa mas quando acordei estavam 19,1ºC portanto não deve ter andado muito longe desse valor. Neste momento sigo com 21,8ºC segundo a estação do técnico e vento fraco de NE. Na 2ª feira por esta hora já estavam quase 30ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia. Nevoeiro cerrado continua a esta hora...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2016 às 12:09)

Boas,
A temperatura desceu até aos *18,7°C*. 
Por agora estão *23,2°C* e é visível alguma nebulosidade alta a Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2016 às 12:12)

que bom hoje, sigo com *25.5ºC*  ontem por esta hora já tinha mais 10ºC ou mais


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2016 às 12:16)

Boas

Mínima de 18,1ºC

Ontem a máxima baixou 10ºC 

Hoje sigo com 22,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com *21,3ºC.*

A máxima já foi registado, logo á meia-noite e tal, subida da temperatura algo inesperada, restos da lestada.Já tenho os extremos térmicos.
T.máxima: *25,6ºC*
T.minima:* 17,5ºC
*
Hoje por volta das 10:30 registei *14,6ºC* na serra, perto da Peninha, uma maravilha. **
PS: Estava nevoeiro um pouco cerrado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2016 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,

Está muito frio!  Sigo com 23,0ºC após mínima de *16,7ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus e Cirrus Uncinus, e alguns Stratus Fractus sobre a vertente Norte da Serra de Sintra.
Vento fraco a moderado (< 40 km/h).


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 16:21)

Finalmente um dia abaixo dos 30ºC

Mínima: *19,5ºC*
Máxima: *29,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 16:25)

Boas, a nortada regressou e de que maneira, que diferença brutal de 2ª feira para hoje.. espero que continue assim e que tenhamos fechado este ciclo de calor extremo. 25,2ºC segundo a estação mais próxima visto que a do Técnico foi à vida e nortada moderada com rajadas.


----------



## bmelo (7 Set 2016 às 16:25)

a máxima que registei hoje foi 30.4ºC, mas agora estão 27.4ºC, começou o vento a temperatura começa a descer também.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 16:28)

Nortada moderada a forte, fortes rajadas.
As arvores já baloiçam bem, ainda assim, amanhã fará mais vento.
*20,3ºC* !


----------



## homem do mar (7 Set 2016 às 18:14)

Boas nao sei se alguém reparou mas estação da Lousã chegou aos 45 de máxima sendo esse valor a maior máxima do ano nas estações do ipma.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2016 às 19:35)

máxima: *30.6ºC*
minima: *15.4ºC*
actual: *22.4ºC*

máxima desceu 10ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2016 às 19:53)

Máxima de apenas 28,7ºC

Agora estão 22,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 19:56)

19,1ºC
Rajadas fortes.
O placard informativo da A16 em Alcabideche podia ter perfeitamente a indicação de vento forte, pois as rajadas sentem-se e bem no carro.
Enfim, como disse anteriormente, é o que dá basearem-se (erradamente) exclusivamente na estação meteorológica para os lados de Sintra, a caminho da zona industrial do Ral. Aqui o vento deve ser o dobro de lá,ou se não for mais. lol
________
Entretanto, esta manhã na serra,junto à Peninha.
Nevoeiro da praxe, estrada com alguns troços molhados, temperatura bem fresca.
Depois da torradeira brutal, que nem a serra escapou, lá voltou tudo a normalidade.



free picture upload


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2016 às 20:34)

Já se notou bem por aqui que o dia de hoje foi bem mais fresco em relação ao ultimos dias abrasadores, hoje a máxima não foi alem dos 32ºC.

Já se observam grandes formações nebulosas no céu.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2016 às 22:03)

Extremos de hoje: *16,7ºC* a *24,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com vento moderado a forte (até 50/60 km/h) e 19,8ºC. Céu encoberto por Stratus Fractus.


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2016 às 23:05)

Telheiras segue com  21,2ºC. vento moderado de NW com rajadas.

Extremos do dia:
31.1ºC
21,7ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2016 às 23:18)

Boa noite! Por aqui chuvisca bem! As calhas correm um pouco e está tudo molhado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 01:27)

Será que é hoje que arrumo a ventoinha? 

Atual: *21,3ºC*
Rajada máxima: *59,4km/h* (Nortada já a marcar bem)


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia, não me recordo nestes tempos mais recentes de ir para o trabalho e ter frio mas hoje de manhã aconteceu-me isso. Não creio de qualquer maneira que voltemos a ter extremos térmicos como no início desta semana. Sigo com 18,4ºC e nortada moderada a forte, descida de mais de 10 graus comparativamente com 2ª feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2016 às 12:13)

20,2ºC.

Bem o ECMWF, foi literalmente atras da previsao do GFS, trovoada e chuva para terça feira, venha ela.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2016 às 13:48)

Boas

Mínima de 18,6ºC

Agora estão 24,7ºC, 43%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 15:26)

Mínima:* 18,2ºC*
Máxima:* 26,9ºC*

Desde dia 30 de Julho que a máxima não baixava dos 27ºC, um bom exemplo da gravidade deste Verão... 

Nortada continua a atacar bem, rajada de *50 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2016 às 16:10)

Boas,

T.máxima: *21,1ºC*
Vento forte.

Volta e meia, tenho que me apercebido que a estação do Pai do Vento,Alcabideche, a tal de referência, não representa tal e qual o que se passa por Alcabideche.
Por exemplo, neste momento a estação diz que o vento sopra a 27 km/h, aqui esse valor é impossível, está muito mais alto, a tocar nos 35/40 km/h, as arvores abanam com demasiada força para ser somente a 27 km/h. A estação ainda está a uns 2,5 kms de distância da minha casa, a freguesia é demasiado grande, até a barragem da mula nos pertence. 
Passei ao inicio da tarde, por Janes e Malveira da Serra, ali é outro campeonato, até árvores mais abrigadas apresentam deformação, que sova de vento.

Até ao momento, a estação do Pai do Vento registou rajada maxima de 63 km/h, para aqui acresce sempre uns 10 km/h, pelo menos.
Um dia que tenha estação será excelente para aferir essa diferença, em dados.


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2016 às 17:12)

Aproveitando a "boleia" dos comentários dos colegas por aqui a nortada continua presente e mais potente do que ontem. A estação do Técnico aqui perto segue com 21,1ºC e a ultima rajada registada de 40km/h.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2016 às 17:29)

Boas

Máxima de apenas* 25,9ºC  *
Mínima de 18,6ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 39km/h

Agora estão 24,6ºC, 40%Hr, 1017,6hpa  e vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2016 às 20:34)

O dia de hoje foi bem fresco, o vento fraco a moderado marcou presença praticamente todo o dia.
Assim que o sol se foi embora, já arrepia um pouco andar de t-shirt.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 21:15)

Nortada continua a fabricar, rajadas sempre acima dos 30 km/h, esta frescura sabe bem


----------



## DaniFR (8 Set 2016 às 23:58)

Esta noite vai ser bem fresca. Sigo com *14ºC*, actual mínima.

Máxima de *24,4ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2016 às 00:35)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca, com nortada moderada a forte e uns quentes *18,1°C*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2016 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

Ontem: *16,3ºC* / *23ºC*.
Dia marcado pelo céu, que para além de maioritariamente limpo se apresentou também límpido, após um longo período de tempo esmorecido pelas poeiras e pela poluição. A entrada de ar húmido permitiu essa varredura, que redundou num azul forte e fresco, típico dos dias de pós-frontal nos meses de Inverno. Anexa, uma fotografia exemplificativa, tirada ontem pelas 12:00, sem qualquer tipo de edição.







De momento, 16,5ºC e vento em geral fraco, com céu muito nublado por Stratus Fractus.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2016 às 09:44)

Gilmet disse:


> Dia marcado pelo céu, que para além de maioritariamente limpo se apresentou também límpido



Bom dia, e que bom é ver os céus do nosso Portugal assim  , a manhã realmente acordou bem fresca e com ela a nortada moderada a forte. Ao passar a ponte 25 de Abril lá consegui ver o habitual capacete desta vez XXL na Serra de Sintra, presumo que esteja literalmente a "chover" por lá. 18,5ºC e céu pouco nublado aqui por Entrecampos.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Set 2016 às 12:51)

Boas,
A noite foi bastante fresca e ventosa, não estava nada à espera...
A mínima foi de *17,3°C* e por agora sigo com *23,5°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2016 às 12:52)

Nortada fraca durante a noite, agora passou a moderada. 

Mínima: *17,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2016 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,



criz0r disse:


> Ao passar a ponte 25 de Abril lá consegui ver o habitual capacete desta vez XXL na Serra de Sintra, presumo que esteja literalmente a "chover" por lá.



É bastante frequente haver precipitação (fraca) na serra, nestes dias de _capacete_. Nas últimas duas noites, mesmo por aqui, têm-se verificado ligeiríssimos aguaceiros esporádicos, da comummente chamada "morrinha".

Hoje mínima de *15,8ºC* e actuais 21,9ºC com céu pouco nublado por Stratus Fractus e Cumulus Fractus dispersos.


----------



## bmelo (9 Set 2016 às 15:42)

15:41  28.3ºC,   hoje de noite tive uma mínima de 17.8ºC


----------



## Tufao André (9 Set 2016 às 17:05)

Boa tarde malta!
Após longa ausência devido a férias ca estou pra retomar os relatos meteorológicos eheh 
Finalmente dias bem mais frescos depois do inferno do inicio da semana!! Queria destacar as temperaturas de 2ªf e 3ªf que foram impressionantes:
2ªf: *22.8ºC* / *39.9ºC*
3ªf: * 23.7ºC* / *36.2ºC 

*
A partir daí as máximas têm sempre estado abaixo dos 30ºC e com bastante nortada, sobretudo durante as tardes.

Hoje mais um dia lindo de sol e vento moderado a forte de N com rajadas! 
Extremos: *17,4ºC* / *27ºC*

Aguardamos ansiosamente a bela da chuva!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2016 às 17:19)

Boa tarde,

*16,8ºC* / *22,0ºC*

T.actual: *20,6ºC*

Vento sopra moderado com rajadas, o normal.
_____

O pico de precipitação nas primeira horas da madrugada de terça, impressiona um pouco.
Para aqui dão cerca de 16 mm e com trovoada à mistura.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2016 às 17:22)

Boas

Mínima de 17,7ºC
Máxima de 27,1ºC

Rajada máxima 39km/h

Agra estão 26,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2016 às 21:21)

Mínima: *17,4ºC*
Máxima: *28,1ºC

*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2016 às 01:23)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem: *15,8ºC* a *24,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu muito nublado por Stratus Fractus e 19,2ºC de temperatura. Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## casr26 (10 Set 2016 às 08:01)

Bom dia a todos, após uma longa ausência cá volto eu com o anunciado fim do verão 24/7 e a chegadas das primeiras chuvas  
Por agora aragem fresquinha na zona do Barreiro, tempo ideal para uma bela caminhada de fim de semana!
Na madrugada de terça feira lá terei 22mm na zona Oeste...e lá estarei para acompanhar a par e passo e documentar tudo se for possível! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Set 2016 às 17:53)

Boa tarde,

Os dias estão mais agradáveis e as noites mais frescas. Finalmente! Temperatura atual de 27,6ºC em descida.


----------



## david 6 (10 Set 2016 às 18:30)

máxima: *30.2ºC*
minima: *16.2ºC*
actual: *26.5ºC* e vento

estes últimos dias têm sido bem melhores, depois dos 2 primeiros dias da semana com 40ºC's, a partir de quarta bem melhor e dias de vento também
neste momento já estou em modo "à espera da chuva de terça"


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,

Hoje: *17,0ºC* a *24,8ºC*.

Dia marcado por céu em geral pouco nublado por Stratus Fractus e alguns Cumulus.
De momento sigo com 23,5ºC e nebulosidade a aumentar (maioritariamente Stratus Fractus).

Vento fraco a moderado (< 40 km/h).


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2016 às 19:08)

Boas

Mínima de 18,6ºC
Máxima de 28,5ºC

Rajada máxima 37km/h

Agora estão 25,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2016 às 21:35)

Boas noites,

Dia semelhante aos anteriores, e ainda bem, sinal de frescura.
Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte, algumas rajadas fortes.
Máxima: *22,2ºC*
Minima: *17,3ºC*

A serra já vai com capacete ha mais de 24 horas, aliás amanhã de manhã fará 48 horas, notável.
O capacete é sempre mais persistente a O, maior humidade, mais vento e proximidade do mar, assim o justifica.
_____

Ontem andei pelo vale da ribeira da Cabrela(Sintra) e vale da rio lizandro(Mafra), que sitios espectaculares, foram  kms duros de bike, pois ha zonas do vale que é mato serrado. Tenho que criar um tópico, que paisagens.
Faço ideia as inversões que ocorrem por lá, das únicas informações que disponho, isto do vale da ribeira da Cabrela, são recorrentes as poças congeladas, durante o inverno.Em certas partes, o declive das encostas impressiona, mesmo não ultrapassando desniveis de 150mts, ainda assim autênticas paredes. Tanto apanhei vento moderado a forte no vale(Cabrela) como calor em determinados troços do vale do Lizandro , muito interessante.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Boas madrugadas, dia muito agradável o de ontem, havia calor q.b mas também um vento fresquinho. Deu para tratar do quintal algo que já não conseguia fazer há bastante tempo por causa do calor. A noite segue tranquila e ainda tropical com 20,5ºC mas a descer a bom ritmo. Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2016 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus, e alguns Cirrostratus na faixa NO-O.

Mínima de *17,6ºC* e actuais 22,4ºC com vento a soprar fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2016 às 12:05)

Boas

Mínima mais alta de novo 19,5ºC

Agora estão 25,0ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2016 às 16:59)

O dia de hoje já foi um pouco mais quente do que o de ontem, também devido à ausência de vento.
Sigo agora com 33.2°C
Mínima de 19.2°C

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2016 às 17:03)

Aqueceu agora e estão 29,3ºC com 53%Hr e vento fraco, a estação já indica chuva


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2016 às 18:22)

Aqueceu bem!!
Máxima de *31,4ºC*

Agora estão 30,9ºC sem vento nenhum


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2016 às 19:14)

máxima: *32.0ºC*
minima: *14.4ºC*
actual: *27.5ºC*


----------



## casr26 (12 Set 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia a todos...
ora ligeiramente apreensivo mas já conformado em relação à noite de hoje, estimavam-se precipitações acima dos 20mm de acumulado em 6 horas e agora fico-me pelos 10mm...


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2016 às 10:44)

Bons dias, iniciamos então mais um dia de verão tranquilo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura encontra-se pelos 23,3ºC.
Ontem ainda deu para dar um saltinho até à praia e diga-se de passagem que estava um óptimo dia, a temperatura da água continua agradável na casa dos 19ºC/20ºC! Aguardaremos ansiosamente pelas primeiras chuvas da temporada e que lufada de ar fresco que vai ser para os incêndios..


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2016 às 11:06)

Boas,

Ontem, calor q.b, a máxima subiu aos 25,1ºC.

Neste momento 23,6ºC.

Logo promete, preparem as máquinas.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 11:28)

Boas!
Sigo com *23,6°C* e a mínima foi de *18,4°C*. A percentagem de humidade estava muito elevada, ontem, o que fez com que andar por Lisboa fosse tortura.
Tentarei ficar acordado até mais tarde hoje para ver se há realmente festa ou não.


----------



## casr26 (12 Set 2016 às 14:16)

E lá vem a lei da compensação da vida, como não segui para Oeste a zona do Barreiro tornou-se mais generosa quanto à precipitação, vamos ver se do alto do sétimo andar ainda apanho umas descargas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *15,9ºC* e actuais 24,6ºC. 
Ambiente agradável lá fora, com vento fraco e céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus.


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2016 às 16:28)

Boas, começa agora a entrar alguma nebulosidade média/alta e o vento intensificou-se um pouco nos últimos minutos, 23,7ºC actuais.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 18:24)

Boas,
Por Cascais a humidade domina, porém não está muito calor. Não se vê a praia da Rainha por causa do nevoeiro e a Arrábida _flutua_.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2016 às 18:58)

Tempo bem mais fresco, 23,3ºC de momento. Céu já nublado a antever uma noite chuvosa e quem sabe com umas surpresas...


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2016 às 19:02)

máxima: *31.1ºC*
minima: *12.6ºC*
actual: *26.1ºC* e muitas nuvens altas

é esta noite que vamos tirar o jejum de chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2016 às 19:03)

Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Máxima: *29,1ºC*

Já a chegar grande nebulosidade nos vários níveis de noroeste, a pintar uma bela paisagem.


----------



## Geopower (12 Set 2016 às 19:06)

Céu a ficar nubado por nuvens altas. 26,4*C. Vento fraco. Ar abafado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2016 às 19:26)

Nortada caiu a pique, abrindo a janela à norte nem corre uma brisa.

Irisações a noroeste, golden hour coming...


----------



## hugo ricardo (12 Set 2016 às 20:03)

aqui por Alfeizerão ja se começa a ver uma barra escura a aproximar-se por cima de s.martinho tirei foto mas nao consegui colocar


----------



## windchill (12 Set 2016 às 20:52)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tempo bem mais fresco, 23,3ºC de momento. Céu já nublado a antever uma noite chuvosa e quem sabe com umas surpresas...



A máquina já está no pedestral!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2016 às 21:16)

Ora boas,

Máxima semelhante a ontem, desta feita foi aos *25,1ºC.*

Neste momento, ambiente morno, *21,0ºC*,alguma sauna.

Venha lá esse festival eléctrico, o litoral já merece alguma coisa de jeito.


PS: Acredito que pode ser uma noite gloriosa para os grandes fotógrafos desta casa, a lotaria vai sair alguém certamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 21:24)

Boa noite!
Sigo com *21,6°C* e gradualmente o céu vai ficando mais nublado por nuvens baixas. Não estou esperançoso quanto à trovoada.


----------



## Rachie (12 Set 2016 às 21:53)

Por Cacilhas 22.5° com 78% de humidade. Voltei há pouco de Lisboa, não se aguenta com tanta humidade. Ao mesmo tempo que passa uma brisa fresca transpira-se por causa deste bafo. 
(já estou a ver que vou ficar doente, a garganta já dói).

Como estou de férias vou tentar ficar acordada até mais tarde a ver se há "festa" :-D

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2016 às 22:11)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi mais um dia quentinho, com a temperatura máxima quase a tocar nos 28ºC.

De tarde o céu foi ficando nublado por nuvens altas, limpando um pouco ao anoitecer.

Agora estão algumas nuvens médias-baixas, 22,5ºC.


----------



## AJJ (12 Set 2016 às 22:22)

Avenida de berna, ceu coberto de nuvens uma pequena brisa..

Adoro este tempo assim.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2016 às 22:28)

Bela noite de verão lol
 Máxima de 27,2ºC
Mínima de 17,0ºC
Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora a espera da frente a ver se cumpre com a expectativa. alguma trovoada isolada e uns 5mm aqui lol


----------



## Geopower (12 Set 2016 às 22:51)

Noite segue tropical: 23,4*C. Vento a intensificar-se:moderado de Sul. Começa a sentir-se o ar húmido.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2016 às 23:15)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *26,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 21,5ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2016 às 23:22)

*21,0ºC* Estaveis.

Ar bem saturado e vento nulo.

Não percebi o alerta da protecção civil sobre possíveis quedas de árvores com rajadas de 70 km/h para terra altas,uau é para rir, só pode.
Tenho rajadas dessas às paletes ( como dizia o outro) por aqui lol


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2016 às 23:39)

*21,4°C*.
A frente não está muito favorável para o pessoal do centro e sul:





E nota-se bem no radar também. Mas é esperar, quem sabe não haja um desenvolvimento repentino.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2016 às 23:44)

DEA de -11,2 kAmp a SO daqui,uns 70 kms, será verdade?


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2016 às 23:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> DEA de -11,2 kAmp a SO daqui,uns 70 kms, será verdade?


O radar da AEMET também detetou essa descarga. Elas _andem_ aí


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Set 2016 às 23:53)

Ainda não vai ser desta vez.esta a ir muito certinha ao Norte do país


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2016 às 23:58)

Calma, a meio da madrugada é que já podemos tirar conclusões.
A frente vai varrer todas as nossas zonas, é aguardar.


----------



## Andreia Santos (13 Set 2016 às 00:13)

Boa noite a todos. Deste lado o vento aumenta de intensidade e o céu totalmente tapado. Aguardando a famosa frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 00:16)

*21,2°C *neste momento.
As nuvens desceram e tapam os topos dos prédios. Há bastante humidade no ar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 00:18)

Andreia Santos disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Deste lado o vento aumenta de intensidade e o céu totalmente tapado. Aguardando a famosa frente.


Boa noite por aqui também estou a espera de algo de jeito.vamos ver se tenho sorte


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 00:27)

Primeira linha de aguaceiros intensos a chegar à costa:


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2016 às 00:34)

Aqui pela Ramada, quando se mete o braço fora da janela, parece já se sentir alguma humidade/chuvisco muito fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2016 às 00:37)

Vai chovendo de forma fraca por aqui.

22,2ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Set 2016 às 00:39)

Em Lisboa, junto à praça de Espanha confirmo que já chove/chovisca. "Bate leve levemente"... E já tudo está molhado.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 00:41)

Trovoada a Oeste da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## remember (13 Set 2016 às 00:48)

Por aqui também já chove, chuva muito miúda por enquanto


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 00:48)

Aqui a espera dessas pingas dessa frente que meteu meio portugal a temer por culpa dos Media...  

Não espero mais que uns 5mm sem vento nenhum e trovoada muito difícil... 1h de chuva e acabou


----------



## Garcia (13 Set 2016 às 00:54)

Boa noite a todos..

Chegou agora a chuvinha por aqui..


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2016 às 00:55)

Chove em Peniche já há bom bocado.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2016 às 01:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não percebi o alerta da protecção civil sobre possíveis quedas de árvores com rajadas de 70 km/h para terra altas,uau é para rir, só pode.
> Tenho rajadas dessas às paletes ( como dizia o outro) por aqui lol



Com tanta secura há sempre algumas árvores que ficam mais enfraquecidas. Isso ou fizeram _copy-paste_ do aviso habitual


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Set 2016 às 01:00)

Por aqui também já chove e vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2016 às 01:02)

Bela bomba agora mesmo! Trovão!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bela bomba agora mesmo! Trovão!


A sério?


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2016 às 01:03)

Já se ouve bater nos vidros!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2016 às 01:04)

Relato chuva moderada também por Mira-Sintra. 

Tropicalmente, com 21,2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2016 às 01:05)

Estranho mas real. Chuvisca.


----------



## JAlves (13 Set 2016 às 01:06)

Já cai bem!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Estranho mas real. Chuvisca.


Isso é muito estranho André. Só tu é que presenciaste isso. O pessoal de Lisboa também teria visto/ouvido.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2016 às 01:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso é muito estranho André. Só tu é que presenciaste isso. O pessoal de Lisboa também teria visto/ouvido.


É estranho, sim. Contudo deu para acordar. Mais ninguém ouviu ou terá ouvido um estrondo?

Fica a dúvida. De qualquer das formas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2016 às 01:12)

Alvalade: Chove fraco por agora. Vento moderado. Sem trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:12)

AndréFrade disse:


> É estranho, sim. Contudo deu para acordar. Mais ninguém ouviu ou terá ouvido um estrondo?
> 
> Fica a dúvida. De qualquer das formas o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


É mais provável que tenha sido um avião ou um acidente aí perto.


----------



## Fall9 (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Por aqui também já chove bem..


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Nao me parece que tenha sido trovão. Por aqui por Almada tudo calmo.estou acordado a espera e nao ouvi nada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2016 às 01:13)

Aguaceiro moderado e de duração bastante curta por aqui, nos últimos instantes.

Continua a chuva fraca. 21,1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:15)

O nevoeiro adensou-se por aqui. Chuvisca.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Set 2016 às 01:18)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Nao me parece que tenha sido trovão. Por aqui por Almada tudo calmo.estou acordado a espera e nao ouvi nada


Somos 2...hoje nao durmo 
Vamos ver se temos sorte


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 01:31)

Humidade elevada, vento de SO a aumentar de intensidade e elevado cheiro a terra molhada.

Já caiu o primeiro aguaceiro fraco, infelizmente acima da estação que acompanho.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2016 às 01:32)

Boa noite, por aqui o céu está cada vez mais pesado mas apenas alguns chuviscos dispersos e vento moderado. Nada de trovoada pelo menos por enquanto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (13 Set 2016 às 01:35)

Coimbra e Leiria passaram a aviso laranja...


----------



## Fall9 (13 Set 2016 às 01:36)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui 

Enviado do meu BLOOM através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 01:38)




----------



## kikofra (13 Set 2016 às 01:40)

Por Leiria ainda não chove


----------



## Teya (13 Set 2016 às 01:41)

Estou na ericeira, muita humidade, chuvisco fraco pouco frequente, algumas rajadas mais fortes. Não se vê mais nada, esperava ver alguma coisa no mar, mas nem isso. Acham possível ainda?


----------



## TekClub (13 Set 2016 às 01:42)

Por aqui já começa a


----------



## kikofra (13 Set 2016 às 01:43)

Fala se no diabo é ele aparece, começou a chover e algumas rajadas de vento


----------



## DMiguel (13 Set 2016 às 01:43)

Dois aguaceiros bem fortes por aqui. Nota-se uma descida da temperatura até considerável. Agora continua a chover um pouco mais calminho. Houve também um trovão/relâmpago, mas notou-se que era longe.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 01:43)

Teya disse:


> Estou na ericeira, muita humidade, chuvisco fraco pouco frequente, algumas rajadas mais fortes. Não se vê mais nada, esperava ver alguma coisa no mar, mas nem isso. Acham possível ainda?


Pode ser que sim.Ha uma linha em aproximação


----------



## nunessimoes (13 Set 2016 às 01:46)

Em Leiria já chove forte e feio

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (13 Set 2016 às 01:55)

Trovão em Leiria


----------



## TekClub (13 Set 2016 às 01:59)

já chove bem e com vento forte a mistura...


----------



## Aspvl (13 Set 2016 às 02:01)

Boa noite! 

Vento a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos segundos.

Esperemos!


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Set 2016 às 02:04)

Começou a chover.

A aguardar serenamente e ver com o que vou ser brindado.


----------



## Teya (13 Set 2016 às 02:06)

A chover bem com rajadas fortes de vento. Localização actual - Ribeira d'Ilhas,  Ericeira


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Peniche abrandou a chuva. Terá mesmo parado... agora chuvisca. 

Chegou-me um relato de que em Caldas da Rainha estaria a cair um dilúvio há pouco.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Teya disse:


> A chover bem com rajadas fortes de vento. Localização actual - Ribeira d'Ilhas,  Ericeira


Por aqui ainda nada


----------



## Teya (13 Set 2016 às 02:12)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por aqui ainda nada


No tlm não consigo ver as vossas localizações. 
Nem um clarãozinho no mar


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 02:17)

Aqui em Setúbal vai pingando, a frente mais 1h e ta ai a bater a porta lol só chuvinha e acho quem nem os 5mm vou ter lol

20,1ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 02:17)

Teya disse:


> No tlm não consigo ver as vossas localizações.
> Nem um clarãozinho no mar


Estou em Cacilhas,Almada.Por enquanto nada se passa


----------



## Gongas (13 Set 2016 às 02:24)

Que chuvada..chegou em força acompanhada de vento. entretanto a luz faltou 2 vezes, mas não detectei trovoada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 02:25)

Desculpem mas isto só mesmo para rir 

Então não é que estão a regar o jardim em frente à minha casa!! Com o vento de SW, faz um 2 em 1, está a lavar os carros todos, devem ficar um brilho amanhã!

Mas esperem, também está a chover! Enfim...


----------



## Teya (13 Set 2016 às 02:27)

Aqui segue a chuva, a temperatura desceu dos 20° para 17,5° (carro), vou voltar para Lisboa pois já não espero mais que isto.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 02:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desculpem mas isto só mesmo para rir
> 
> Então não é que estão a regar o jardim em frente à minha casa!! Com o vento de SW, faz um 2 em 1, está a lavar os carros todos, devem ficar um brilho amanhã!
> 
> Mas esperem, também está a chover! Enfim...


No jardim à frente da minha casa também! 
Por enquanto o nevoeiro está a cerrar bastante. Nada de chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 02:36)

Já chove moderado/forte  Finalmente!


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 02:38)

1,0mm acumulados de um aguaceiro forte...a seguir é a frente


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 02:39)

Chove moderado! Que saudades!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 02:41)

Composição de frentes interessante, no início tínhamos nitidamente duas frentes separadas, agora a frente que já vai bem dentro de terra expande para oeste e quase que se cola à outra. A frente a afetar Lisboa neste momento também parece expandir.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 02:46)

Bom, despeço-me com chuva fraca. Não faz sentido estar acordado a esta hora só para ver chuva. Boa noite!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2016 às 02:49)

Ja chove.a luz aqui deu sinal


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2016 às 03:11)

por aqui começou a chuviscar agora e sabe tao bem , imagino quando começar a chover a sério mais daqui a pouco


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 03:29)

Frente tornou-se bastante larga a norte, potencialmente perigosa para inundações. Podemos ter acumulados superiores aos previstos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2016 às 03:33)

já chove   que saudades que tinha ouvir a chuva nas telhas


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Set 2016 às 03:38)

david 6 disse:


> já chove   que saudades que tinha ouvir a chuva nas telhas


Só falta era a bela da trovoada que nem o ar da sua graça dá. .
Há esperança? ?


----------



## ricardocampos11 (13 Set 2016 às 03:52)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Só falta era a bela da trovoada que nem o ar da sua graça dá. .
> Há esperança? ?


Hummm duvido um pouco...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 03:56)

Frente bastante invernosa, pico de intensidade agora!

A disparar acima dos *10 mm 
*
Não sei se é a desabituação da chuva, mas esta frente é capaz de fazer inveja a algumas do Inverno:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2016 às 09:01)

Bom dia! Por aqui volta a chuva...
Edit: Chove forte!


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia, madrugada bastante chuvosa já a dar um cheirinho a Outono. Começou a pingar por volta da 1h mas o pico deverá ter sido entre as 3h e as 5h da manhã que foi quando acordei com a chuva a bater na persiana. A estação do Pragal no Wunderground registou 10,41mm e penso que deve ter andado á volta desse valor também na Cova da Piedade. Sigo aqui por Entrecampos com 20,4ºC, céu parcialmente nublado maioritariamente por cumulus e vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Set 2016 às 10:42)

Fiasco total em relação à trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 10:45)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Fiasco total em relação à trovoada...


As condições não eram as melhores. Já se estava à espera. Pelo menos eu mantive as expectativas baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2016 às 10:47)

Boas,

Como previsto, voltou tudo ao mesmo,sol e vento fraco por Cascais.
Apesar da temperatura não ser elevada, o sol é forte, tipico desta altura do ano.
O acumulado andou à volta dos *10 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia 

Bela noite de chuva  

Precipitação acumulada nalgumas estações da zona de Coimbra:
Lousã: *23,6mm*
Febres: *21,1mm*
Antanhol: *20,6mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *18,2mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *15,7mm*
Quinta da Nora: *14,5mm*

A EMA de Coimbra, Bencanta deve ter o pluviómetro entupido.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2016 às 12:32)

acumulado *13mm*  tão bom, sabe mesmo bem, sair agora à rua e cheirar a terra molhada e ver a terra toda molhada, que bom que saudades que tinha , infelizmente foi só de 1 dia
em Coruche o acumulado foi parecido foi de 12.5mm

por agora sigo com *22.3ºC* cumulus por ai espalhados e algum vento


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 13:29)

Boas

Terminado o evento que a maioria da população nem o viu 

 Mínima 17,2ºC
Rajada máxima 43km/h
Acumulados 11,4mm
rate máximo 43,4mm/h era 3:46 

Agora muito sol e tempo ameno estão 24,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 13:57)

Evento conseguiu *14,2 mm 
*
Mínima: *17,5ºC*
Máxima: *25,2ºC*

Céu preenchido por cumulus


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2016 às 15:07)

Peniche, depois de uma noite chuvosa com um bafo quente terrivel dentro de casa, o dia tem sido de céu limpo e tempo quente. Vento fraco a moderado.

Cheguei há pouquinho de Caldas da Rainha, também com muito calor por lá. Às 12h00, no centro de Caldas, apenas se sentia uma aragem mais fresca nas zonas de sombra.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 15:30)

Tempo bem ameno graças ao vento nulo!

Estão 25,1ºC, 47%Hr, 1016,3hpa e vento nulo, belo dia de praia..


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Set 2016 às 16:04)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Terminado o evento que a maioria da população nem o viu
> 
> ...



Afinal não foram só 5mm eheh, ainda bem


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2016 às 16:31)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Afinal não foram só 5mm eheh, ainda bem


 Foi um bocadinho melhor!


----------



## Fall9 (13 Set 2016 às 17:25)

Aguaceiro moderado há pouco.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2016 às 19:02)

máxima: *25.9ºC*
minima: *17.8ºC*
actual: *21.5mm*
acumulado: *13mm*

**


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 19:06)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *25.9ºC*
> minima: *17.8ºC*
> actual: *21.5mm*
> acumulado: *13mm*
> ...


21,5°C queres tu dizer.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2016 às 19:06)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada de chuva, finalmente a camada espessa de poeira que o carro já tinha foi lavada... e a custo 0. Valeu a pena esperar. 

Mínima de *17,0ºC* e actuais 22,2ºC, após máxima de *23,3ºC*.

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado por Cumulus, mas tem vindo a limpar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2016 às 19:28)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma madrugada algo chuvosa e com a temperatura a descer até aos *17,6ºC*, o dia foi agradável, com algum vento de NW e quase sempre com céu pouco nublado, sem chuva.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco. 21,3ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2016 às 19:50)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada relativamente chuvosa com 12,9mm acumulados.

Arrefeceu e o vento sopra moderado. Temperatura atual de 20,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 20:05)

Boas noites!
Por aqui só choveu de madrugada e o céu manteve-se pouco nublado por cumulus durante a manhã e parte da tarde, limpando agora para o final do dia. Sigo com *19,7°C*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2016 às 20:20)

Por aqui a chuva também marcou presença durante a madrugada, de forma moderada, passando depois a regime de aguaceiros fracos.
Assim que nasceu o sol, o céu começou a abrir.
Já durante o dia o céu esteve cheio de grandes formações nebulosas.
Já tinha saudades do cheiro a terra molhada, embora não tivesse umedecido a terra, mais do que altura de um unha.

Enviado do meu Vodafone 785 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bpereira (13 Set 2016 às 20:32)

Boa tarde. Final de dia completamente limpo na Figueira da Foz. Ao longe bastante cumulus. Neste momento segue nos 19º










Enviado do meu HUAWEI G6-L11 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2016 às 22:29)

Boas,
Máxima mais fresca, *21,1ºC*, amanhã será ainda mais baixa.

T.actual:* 17,6ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2016 às 22:50)

Célula interessante a norte de Coimbra. Vamos lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa.


----------



## PauloAlex (13 Set 2016 às 22:50)

Boas.

Duas fotos tiradas hoje à tarde. Achei piada a esta linha de nuvens.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2016 às 22:59)

PauloAlex disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Duas fotos tiradas hoje à tarde. Achei piada a esta linha de nuvens.


Fantástico!! Parece uma espécie de _roll cloud_.


----------



## TekClub (13 Set 2016 às 23:05)

Chove bem por aqui...


----------



## PauloAlex (13 Set 2016 às 23:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fantástico!! Parece uma espécie de _roll cloud_.



Pois... isso de nomes das nuvens para mim é praticamente chinês.  Mas parece-me bem para o aspecto que ela tinha. 

Achei a nuvem mesmo bonita e interessante. Vista ao vivo, era mesmo uma linha que se prolongava por bastantes quilómetros. Que me lembre nunca tinha visto uma nuvem assim, tão certinha e tão extensa.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2016 às 23:11)

TekClub disse:


> Chove bem por aqui...


Estou na zona de Antanhol e por enquanto ainda não chove.

Edit 23:13: Começou agora a chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2016 às 23:15)

Boa noite. Caiu um aguaceiro jeitoso agora... espero que venha mais esta noite!


----------



## DaniFR (13 Set 2016 às 23:25)

Aguaceiro forte durante 3/4 minutos.


----------



## TekClub (13 Set 2016 às 23:45)

e vem outra célula no mar com não sei se chega cá...


----------



## bpereira (14 Set 2016 às 00:02)

À 5 minutos a trás ouvi um trovão ao longe. E começou a chover.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI G6-L11 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (14 Set 2016 às 00:22)

Por pouco que não chegou aqui a célula...
edit: falei cedo demais já


----------



## DaniFR (14 Set 2016 às 00:31)

Mais um aguaceiro..


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2016 às 01:25)

*14.9ºC*, estes dias vêm as inversões, tenho pressentimento que vou ter por volta dos 10ºC, provavelmente uma noite destas até poderei ter abaixo disso


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2016 às 03:04)

caiu meia duzia de pingos agora, a temperatura até subiu com as nuvens aqui a passar e o vento aumentou ligeiramente, 15.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2016 às 03:34)

Boa madrugada,

Há a relatar um aguaceiro fraco que caiu há pouco, durante 2-3 minutos.

Temperatura nos 16,8ºC, em queda lenta.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2016 às 08:08)

Boas,

Minima fresca: *14,1ºC*
Ha 20 minutos atrás, céu interessante.
Foto tirada em Cascais.



upload img


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia, mínima de 16,2ºC já não tinha uma mínima tão baixa desde o início de Maio. Não tenho ideia se caiu algum aguaceiro durante a noite mas o destaque vai para a H.R que deve ter andado perto dos 100%. A manhã segue tranquila com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2016 às 10:23)

Boas

Mínima de *16,8ºC* já não tinha uma mínima assim desde a Primavera

Agora céu muito nublado mas com o sol a espreitar tímido, a noite foi seca sem nenhum aguaceiro, estão 19,2ºC, 69%Hr e vento nulo

Ontem foi a máxima mais baixa até agora este mês com 25,1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2016 às 12:36)

Boa tarde!
A mínima foi de* 16,1°C*  e o dia segue bastante fresco, com *20,9°C*. 
O céu "profundo" que se vê daqui :


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2016 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Como já foi referido, mínima razoavelmente baixa para a época por aqui também, com *14,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,2ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus, Cumulus Stratus, Cirrostratus e alguns Cirrocumulus.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2016 às 13:15)

Boas,
Começa a pingar em Peniche. Só um aguaceirozito mesmo só p'ra dar trabalho a apanhar roupas da corda


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2016 às 15:02)

Ainda com 19,7ºC, máxima até ao momento de *20,6ºC*, apenas.

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2016 às 17:18)

Boas,

Como esperado, hoje a máxima foi mais baixa, nem ultrapassou os 20ºC, foi aos 19,9ºC.
Resumo dos últimos tempos por estas bandas.



image hosting gif


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2016 às 17:20)

Boas

Hoje foi a máxima mais baixa do mês até agora com *23,7ºC
*
Agora estão 21,7ºC com o sol muitas vezes tapado pelas nuvens, o vento é nulo e não foi alem hoje ainda dos 18km/h


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2016 às 19:30)

máxima: *23.0ºC*
minima: *13.4ºC*
actual: *19.7ºC*

dia mais fresco hoje, hoje a minima deve ser baixinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2016 às 19:49)

Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima: *24,3ºC*

Ainda senti algum calor na Reboleira/Damaia, zona quente.

Céu interessante para oeste, parece que cai virga.

Por mim podiam estar abaixo de 25ºC até o mês acabar, até fazia bem para acabar com a anomalia positiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2016 às 21:36)

Segundo familiares,caiu agora um aguaceiro intenso no 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Set 2016 às 21:37)

Boa noite

Dia mais fresco com uma mínima de *10,8ºC* e máxima de *21,7ºC*.
Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, *5,4mm* acumulados.  

Temperatura actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2016 às 22:45)

*16,5ºC* estáveis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2016 às 23:21)

Boa noite! Forte aguaceiro agora. A célula é grande e vai desde Leiria à Batalha e está a chegar a Fátima... Para norte vai desde Vieira de Leiria, Pombal até Ansião...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2016 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia agradável, com a temperatura a não subir além dos 22ºC. Dia de céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade, sem chuva.

Mínima de *14,7ºC*.

Neste momento céu limpo, 16,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## RickStorm (15 Set 2016 às 00:20)

Boa noite,

Hoje aqui perto da minha zona esteve assim o tempo, com algum vento bem fresco...


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2016 às 02:07)

Aguaceiro forte, neste momento, em Peniche.


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2016 às 03:33)

Peso de água tremendo!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2016 às 03:39)

Para quem não conseguiu ver os aguaceiros das 3h, está aqui o radar:


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2016 às 03:41)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, máxima de *21,4ºC*.

Actualmente, céu encoberto e 16,4ºC. A nebulosidade elevou a temperatura, a partir dos *15,2ºC* registados ao início da madrugada.


----------



## Candy (15 Set 2016 às 03:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Para quem não conseguiu ver os aguaceiros das 3h, está aqui o radar:


Estive a seguir essas células desde cerca as 23h00. Esta última foi, sem dúvida a que passou aqui por cima mais carregada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia a todos! Mais aguaceiros pela manhã, o último ás 9h...


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2016 às 09:48)

Bom dia, a mínima hoje fixou-se nos 15,9ºC ainda mais baixa que a de ontem. Almada hoje não teve direito a nenhum aguaceiro pelo menos que eu tivesse reparado. A manhã segue "fresca" aqui por Entrecampos com 17,7ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## remember (15 Set 2016 às 12:00)

Bom dia chove por aqui, com 21.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2016 às 12:20)

É este o panorama a NE,


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2016 às 12:23)

Chuvisca no Montijo. Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2016 às 12:28)

Mínima:* 15,4ºC 
*
Acumulado: 0,25 mm


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2016 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e mínima de *14,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,5ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Cumulus Fractus.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2016 às 12:46)

aguaceiros a aproximar daqui, vento aumentou de intensidade agora e sigo com 21.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 13:40)

Boas

Caiu um aguaceiro na madrugada, rendeu *0,8mm*.
Deve ter sido algo bem localizado, pois mais nenhuma estação das redondezas registou algo.
Neste momento *20,3ºC*, após minima de *14,5ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2016 às 14:43)

acabou por desfazer se tudo antes de chegar cá... portanto continua nos 0mm hoje, a temperatura desceu naquela altura para os 20ºC, mas agora já vai subindo de novo já com o sol a espreitar sigo com *22.1ºC*


----------



## TekClub (15 Set 2016 às 15:52)

por aqui começa a ...


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2016 às 16:15)

Boa tarde, céu a escurecer neste momento e a ameaçar a chuva. Sigo com 21,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 16:36)

Chuva fraca com alguma intensidade.
A serra foi engolida pelo nevoeiro, impressionante, nem a vejo.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2016 às 16:37)

Alguma precipitação a entrar na faixa N-O.







De momento já chove fraco, com 22,5ºC (deverá descer).


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 16:56)

Agora já chove alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2016 às 17:25)

Chuva fraca


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2016 às 17:40)

Boas!
Chove fraco neste momento e estão *19,9°C*. A mínima atingiu os *15,5°C*. Resumindo, passámos de um dia primaveril para um dia invernal em poucas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 18:03)

Ja estou com chuva fraca desde as 16:30.
A temperatura está nos *18,0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 18:26)

*2,3 mm* por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2016 às 18:56)

Boas, que bom final de tarde que se está a pôr, a caminho de Almada e a passar a ponte nesta momento vejo nebulosidade em todos os quadrantes..entretanto vai chuviscando mas é quase impercetível..

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 19:18)

Dados de hoje:
T.máxima: *21,6ºC*
T.minima: *14,5ºC*
Acumulado: *2,5 mm*

Destaque para o acumulado de Montelavar,Sintra:* 6,3 mm* (*4,8 mm* da madrugada e restantes mm da parte da tarde)

Falando de amanhã, o dia vai ser semalhante ao de hoje em termos de temperatura, mas já com vento moderado a forte, com maior incidência nesta zona,como sempre.
Sábado sim, irá aquecer um bom bocado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Set 2016 às 19:20)

Aqui nada de chuva desde as 10h da manhã...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2016 às 19:31)

Dia feito: *14,6ºC* a *23,1ºC*.

De momento, céu a manter-se encoberto, como tem estado desde meados da tarde.
19,1ºC de temperatura e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 19:36)

*17,8ºC*

Curiosa formação.




img host


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2016 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> *17,8ºC*
> 
> Curiosa formação.
> 
> ...


Interessante mesmo! Será uma nuvem lenticular?


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2016 às 21:41)

Acumulado ficou nos *0,5 mm 
*
Máxima: *25,1ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2016 às 21:46)

*18ºC*

Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Mínima: *13,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2016 às 22:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Interessante mesmo! Será uma nuvem lenticular?



Penso que não,  mas também percebo pouco de nuvens, certamente que ha por aqui muitas pessoas percebem disso,é aguardar.
___________________

*17,3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (16 Set 2016 às 09:39)

Bom dia, mínima de 16,2ºC ligeiramente mais alta do que ontem. A manhã segue com céu limpo e vento nulo, a partir de hoje as temperaturas vão subir e no fim de semana chegarão aos 30ºC mas em principio sem noites tropicais. Aproveitar bem estes dias de calor moderado para umas idas à praia ou para uns passeios  .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2016 às 10:52)

Boas

Minima: *15,8ºC*
Actual: *18,8ºC*

Vento já moderado a forte, com o avançar do dia soprará mais forte, o habitual.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2016 às 10:54)

Em Caneças o acumulado mensal segue assim:
12,5mm - meteocaneças
12,0mm - Caneças (Snirh)

Para os próximos dias não está prevista mais precipitação, e voltam as temperaturas de verão!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2016 às 10:58)

AnDré disse:


> Em Caneças o acumulado mensal segue assim:
> 12,5mm - meteocaneças
> 12,0mm - Caneças (Snirh)



A estação da serra  ficou off  no inicio de julho, que miséria.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2016 às 11:17)

A proposito da rede SNIRH, já tenho como seguir a precipitação na zona 2º local de seguimento.
A estação do Sobral da Abelheira encontra-se on, boa noticia, bela rega no dia 13, *14,1 mm*!
A aldeia do Sobral da Abelheira fica a 2 kms do 2ºlocal de seguimento.
Acumulado mensal: *15,4 mm*


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2016 às 13:09)

Boas

Mínima de 16,4ºC contra os 15,5ºC de ontem a mais baixa do mês e do verão 

Agora o sol reina e estão 24,1ºC com vento nulo, mais um belo dia de verão..


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2016 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *14,8ºC* em mais uma madrugada fresca de céu pouco nublado por Stratus Fractus.

De momento sigo com céu pouco nublado por Cumulus Fractus e alguns Cirrostratus essencialmente na faixa N-O.
21,0ºC e vento em geral fraco (10-20 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite,

Como esperado, temperatura máxima manteve-se fresca.
Extremos: *15,5ºC* / *21,2ºC*

O vento sopra forte, não esperava tanto.
São os últimos sopros da época de nortada deste verão.
Foi mais um verão com rajadas de 100 km/h(pelo menos) aqui na zona,acontece sempre todos os verões, fenómeno sempre espectacular de assistir dada a sua violência, agradecimento especial a vertente sul da serra.As voltas de bike ajudaram e muito a perceber _in loco_ como se comporta a _menina_, quando for rico monto uma rede de estações em locais especificos,fica a promessa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2016 às 00:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> _quando for rico monto uma rede de estações_ em locais especificos,fica a promessa.



Isso é o sonho de todos os meteoloucos  Alguma vez este fórum pensou em angariação de fundos para estações? Just an idea


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2016 às 03:15)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, máxima de *22,9ºC*.
De momento sigo com 15,6ºC e céu pouco nublado por Stratus Fractus. Vento fraco, na generalidade.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2016 às 11:55)

Boas

Mínima de 17,3ºC

Agora céu limpo com 27,7ºC e hoje já vais acima dos 30ºC bah não a meio do inferno acabar de vez...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2016 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *14,4ºC* e actuais 23,0ºC. 
Céu praticamente limpo (excluíndo uns Cirrus aleatórios) e vento fraco (< 15 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2016 às 14:07)

Boas,

É com grande surpresa que registo 27,8ºC, a máxima está fixada nos 28,8ºC(+ 7,6ºC em relação a ontem)
Não esperava tanto calor para esta zona, se ontem era os ultimos sopros da nortada, hoje são os ultimos sopros da lestada a transportarem calor.
A minima subiu, registei *17,1ºC*, com vento moderado sempre presente,assim o ajudou.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2016 às 14:16)

E já vai nos 31,4ºC sem uma brisa, grande dia de Verão as praias estão a pinha


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2016 às 15:02)

31.6ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2016 às 15:31)

*31,8ºC *vento nulo e 33%Hr


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2016 às 16:57)

A máxima foi de *31,9ºC*
Agora estão 31,3ºC e vento fraco hoje ainda não passou os 18km/h aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2016 às 19:04)

Boas,

T.maxima:* 28,8ºC*

Presenciei forte nortada na estrada da Cabo da Roca a partir dos Mogos até a Malveira da Serra, aquele troço é impressionante, não me canso de o dizer.
Por aqui,menos vento que lá como é normal, aqui sopra moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.
 T.actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2016 às 19:23)

27,2ºC

rajada máxima até agora 27km/h


----------



## Geopower (17 Set 2016 às 19:45)

Dia quente por Telheiras:
Extremos do dia:
30,3ºC
18,6ºC
Neste momento, 25,0 ºC. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## criz0r (17 Set 2016 às 20:14)

Boa noite, dia já bem mais quente que os da semana passada, aproveitei para ir até á Caparica aproveitar os ultimos dias de praia e estava-se lá muito bem com a água a manter-se tépida e o vento que pouco se fez sentir. De momento com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2016 às 20:42)

minima: *11.2ºC*
maxima: *32.1ºC*
actual: *23.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Dia feito, *14,4ºC* a *25,2ºC*.

Agradável tarde de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus, e um fantástico pôr-do-Sol.
De momento sigo com 19,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2016 às 23:54)

Lestada e *21,6ºC.*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2016 às 01:37)

Por aqui nada de lestadas, a brisa suave de N-NO mantém a temperatura em queda lenta: 16,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2016 às 08:20)

Boas

T.minima:*18,0ºC*
T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia,

A mínima de hoje acabou por igualar a de ontem, com *14,4ºC*.

De momento, alguns Cirrus Uncinus e Cirrus Fibratus no céu, e 21,0ºC.
Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2016 às 16:42)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Máxima até ao momento igual a de ontem *31,9ºC*

Agora estão uns muito quentes 31,4ºC com 27%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2016 às 16:53)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente: *18,0ºC* / *28,0ºC
*
T.actual: *24,1ºC*

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2016 às 19:01)

Máxima de *31,9ºC*

Agora estão 27,8ºC com vento fraco a rajada máxima esta nos 31km/h


----------



## meko60 (18 Set 2016 às 19:08)

Boa tarde.
Máxima de 33,6ºC, ás 18:00h .....


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2016 às 21:28)

Boas,

A temperatura ainda é tropical, segue nos *20,3ºC.*
Segundo os familiares, hoje no 2º local de seguimento esta manhã cedo estava nevoeiro cerrado, os telhados pingavam tal era a humidade, aquela zona tem muitos mais dias de nevoeiro que aqui, sem comparação possível.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2016 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Hoje: *14,4ºC* a *25,7ºC*.
Tarde passada por Monserrate (a aproveitar o desconto de 100% para os residentes do concelho ) com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus e vento em geral fraco.

De momento, por Mira-Sintra, ambiente húmido e 17,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2016 às 00:27)

*18,8ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Sempre muito difícil o vento largar esta terra.


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2016 às 09:34)

Bons dias, iniciamos mais uma semana com uma mínima de 15,6ºC  a mais baixa do Verão até ao momento e curiosamente com um dia quente que lhe antecedeu. Hoje será mais um dia de calor moderado em perspectiva, de momento céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2016 às 11:04)

Boas,

Minima mais fresca, o vento terá caído um bom bocado durante a madrugada.
Minima: *14,5ºC*
Actual: *23,6ºC

*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2016 às 12:42)

Boas

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora e pelo 3º dia seguido a passar os 30ºC...estão agora 30,3ºC com vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2016 às 12:47)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima na casa dos 14ºC, com *14,2ºC*, ligeiramente mais baixa do que a de ontem.
A madrugada foi marcada por nevoeiro, que prontamente se dissipou, dando origem ao actual céu praticamente limpo, apenas com uma estreita faixa de Cirrus Spissatus e Cirrostratus entre NO-NE.

Temperatura actual de 23,4ºC e vento nulo. Mais um dia extremamente agradável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2016 às 12:51)

Bom dia. Sim de facto é o que eu noto, as ´noites estão mais frias, mas de dia continuam as temperaturas de verão.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2016 às 14:27)

tive minima de *9.7ºC   *Coruche às 7h tinha 9.3ºC

agora sigo com *32.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2016 às 15:00)

Já tive possivelmente a máxima do dia com *32,3ºC*

Agora estão 29,3ºC, 37%Hr e vento nulo ainda nem passou hoje os 13km/h


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2016 às 15:48)

Boas

*28,3ºC*
Tarde de sol e algumas nuvens altas. 

Madrugada mais fria, com uma mínima de *9,4ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2016 às 16:32)

Boa tarde, tudo tranquilo aqui pelo centro de Lisboa em Entrecampos, que excelente dia de praia deve estar hoje! Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2016 às 19:53)

Mínima: *13ºC* (de facto às 8h os carros estavam todos embaciados)
Mas era frio de pouca dura, pelas 10h já não se aguentava na rua...

Máxima: *32,4ºC
*
Muito farto das temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, é impossível andar de transportes públicos ou sequer pensar sem suar que nem um cavalo lol

O pior é que prometem mais calor para o final do mês


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2016 às 20:11)

Dia feito: *14,2ºC* a *24,8ºC*.

De momento, alguns Cirrus Spissatus e 19,5ºC de temperatura. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2016 às 21:06)

resumo do dia

minima: *9.7ºC*
maxima: *32.7ºC*
actual: *20.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2016 às 21:33)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *14,5ºC* / *27,9ºC
_________*

De facto foi uma madrugada de inversões:

A inversão da praia da Rainha, Almada a trabalhar bem.




image hosting 20mb

Dado que nas voltas de bike matinais, passo sempre pelo vale do Pisão/Cabreiro, junto o util ao agradável, e saio sempre com o auriol instalado na pequena mochila.
Ora bem, saí de casa às 8:23 com 15,7ºC, desci o pisão, na ponte estavam 11,8ºC, entrando no vale a dentro passando no sector mais frio, registei 10,4ºC.
Sempre que possível farei isto, pois é algo practico e sempre consigo monitorizar as temperaturas do sitio mais frio do concelho de Cascais, felizmente mesmo aqui ao lado.
A minima terá rondado os 9ºC.



image ru

__________

Neste momento *17,6ºC* e vento forte, imagine-se. lol


----------



## Geopower (19 Set 2016 às 22:25)

Mais um dia acima dos 30ºC por Lisboa.
Extremos do dia:
30,5ºC
18,6ºC

Temperatura atual: 22,6ºC. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Set 2016 às 22:57)

*13,1ºC*
Mais uma noite fresquinha.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Set 2016 às 23:36)

Boa noite!
Vim cá só para dizer "presente". 
Como já foi mencionado, as noites têm sido frescas, mas rapidamente o dia aquece. Por agora estão *17,3°C* e o vento segue moderado com rajadas fortes. Vamos lá ver se o tempo muda e o fórum ressuscita.


----------



## remember (20 Set 2016 às 00:07)

Máxima de 32.7°C por aqui hoje, tenho notado o sol muito forte para as temperaturas que tem estado...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2016 às 01:23)

Boa madrugada,

Fresca, com 15,6ºC, e céu pouco nublado por Stratus Fractus.
Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Bom dia, 16,2ºC de mínima e tem sido de um modo geral assim nos últimos dias sempre a oscilar entre os 15ºC e os 16ºC. A partir de hoje espera-se nova descida da temperatura máxima. Seguimos com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Boas,

*18,1ºC* e capacete na serra.
Hoje o dia vai ser muito mais fresco que ontem, a máxima vai dar um tombo significativo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 11:28)

Top 5 inversões de ontem - litoral centro.

Praia da Rainha,Almada: *6,9ºC*
Alvega: *8,4ºC*
Coruche: *8,8ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra:* 9,1ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar:* 9,5ºC
*
A inversão da praia da Rainha merecia um estudo aprofundado.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2016 às 13:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> A inversão da praia da Rainha merecia um estudo aprofundado.



Nunca soube até hoje a localização desta estação, mas é um facto que por vezes os valores da mesma parecem absurdos. Já não é a 1ª vez que digo isto mas Almada é uma cidade com uma variedade impressionante de micro-climas.
A título de exemplo, eu resido na Cova da Piedade e no Inverno é muito frequente chegar aos 2ºC,3ºC, mas por sua vez um pouco mais acima no Laranjeiro tenho temperaturas na casa dos 10ºC. Estamos a falar em menos de 1km entre as 2 zonas.
Entretanto nota-se que a temperatura desceu relativamente ao dia de ontem mas ainda assim um calor agradável. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2016 às 13:11)

Boas

Mínima algo fria hoje 15,6ºC

O dia segue mais fresco e mais húmido, estão 20,8ºC com 73%Hr e o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2016 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,



criz0r disse:


> Nunca soube até hoje a localização desta estação (...)



Fica nestas coordenadas. 
Um local a baixa altitude, plano mas abrigado, com algum arvoredo em redor.

---

Apesar da temperatura ir _lançada_ ao início da madrugada, a mínima acabou por se ficar pelos *15,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC e ainda se verifica uma espessa faixa de Stratus Fractus na vertente Norte da serra.
Vento fraco a moderado (< 30 km/h).


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2016 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui é o habitual, céu limpo, algum vento mas está mais fresco que ontem, estão *22,3°C*. A madrugada foi fresca e algo ventosa nas primeiras horas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2016 às 14:25)

outra minima abaixo dos 10ºC, tive minima de *9.9ºC*

actual *25.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 16:34)

criz0r disse:


> Nunca soube até hoje a localização desta estação, mas é um facto que por vezes os valores da mesma parecem absurdos. Já não é a 1ª vez que digo isto mas Almada é uma cidade com uma variedade impressionante de micro-climas.
> A título de exemplo, eu resido na Cova da Piedade e no Inverno é muito frequente chegar aos 2ºC,3ºC, mas por sua vez um pouco mais acima no Laranjeiro tenho temperaturas na casa dos 10ºC. Estamos a falar em menos de 1km entre as 2 zonas.
> .



Como já disse noutras alturas, se não houvesse arriba fossil, a EMA da Praia da Rainha, Almada não teria inversões tão fortes.
Para mim, é o elemento chave naquela inversão, embora existam outros, podemos falar nisso num tópico mais apropriado.


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2016 às 17:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Fica nestas coordenadas.
> Um local a baixa altitude, plano mas abrigado, com algum arvoredo em redor.



Obrigado Gil  assim que possa irei verificar no local e postarei as respectivas fotos.



jonas_87 disse:


> Para mim, é o elemento chave naquela inversão, embora existam outros, podemos falar nisso num tópico mais apropriado.



Assim que tiver as fotos em minha posse iremos discutir noutro tópico estes dados curiosos da Estação  .

Entretanto por aqui (Entrecampos) tudo tranquilo. Céu pouco nublado por alguns Cirrus no horizonte da Margem Sul e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2016 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

Dia feito: *15,2ºC* a *21,0ºC*.
Tarde mais fresca e mais húmida. A nebulosidade baixa não chegou a desaparecer por completo hoje, e de momento já se torna mais vigorosa, novamente.

Actuais 18,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2016 às 20:29)

*17,8°C *


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 21:34)

Boas,

Extremos: *15,5ºC* / *20,3ºC*
T.actual: *16,3ºC*

Vento forte,mais uma vez não esperava tanto vento.
Usei aquela aplicação que mede o vendo, não é grande coisa, mas sempre dá para ter uma ideia.
Registei uma rajada de 16 m/s(57 km/h) aqui na minha rua, e muitas outras de 13/14 m/s isto em apenas 30 segundos de medição e a 1,5m do solo, dá para ter uma ideia do vento que sopra por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2016 às 22:01)

resumo do dia

minima: *9.9ºC*
maxima: *27.5ºC*
actual: *16.8ºC* apesar de estar mais frio a temperatura do ar, está mais vento hoje, se o vento acalmar vou ter minima baixa


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2016 às 23:55)

Boa noite, aqui por Almada tudo tranquilo à semelhança do restante dia. 18,3°C actuais e céu limpo com vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2016 às 09:32)

minima mais alta hoje de *11.8ºC*, tive 2 dias seguidos abaixo dos 10ºC agora voltou acima, Coruche vai em 3 dias seguidos com minimas abaixo dos 10ºC

actual *17.1ºC* e céu limpo, quando acordei só já estava nevoeiro ao fundo


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *14,3ºC* e actuais 16,7ºC.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Stratus Fractus e Cumulus Fractus, não havendo, porém, nevoeiro na vertente Este da serra.

Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2016 às 11:35)

Ontem foi mais um dia que tive rajadas mais intensas que no Cabo Raso, não é novidade, mas não deixa de ser curiosa esta confirmação.
Juntando alguma altitude (115 metros de diferença entre os dois pontos) e numa localidade exposta à vertente da serra, eis o resultado.


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2016 às 12:30)

Boa tarde, a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 16,6ºC, apesar da temperatura máxima ter descido ligeiramente ao sol está ainda algum calor. 
Sigo aqui por Entrecampos com céu pouco nublado por alguns Cumulus tímidos e Nortada moderada com algumas rajadas pontuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2016 às 19:15)

Boas,

Dia ventoso e fresco.

Extremos térmicos: *15,6ºC* / *20,1ºC*

Dado a máxima ter sido fresca, já estou nos *17,4ºC.*
Vento moderado a forte.
Fortes rajadas.


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2016 às 19:50)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC
Máxima de 25,2ºC

Rajada máxima 27km/h

Agora estão 20,1ºC, 65%Hr, 1017,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2016 às 20:15)

Pode-se dizer que está algum frio lá fora.
*16,4ºC* 
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2016 às 20:23)

Boa noite!
Por aqui mais um dia sem história. Sabes que começou o outono quando já ficas à rasca de manhã por causa do frio. 
Por agora sigo com* 18,0°C* e vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2016 às 22:51)

maxima: *25.1ºC*
minima: *11.8ºC*
actual: *15.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2016 às 23:19)

Clara queda da intensidade do vento, sopra apenas fraco a moderado.
T.actual: *15,8ºC
_____
*
Ao final da tarde em S.João do Estoril.
*


free upload*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2016 às 09:16)

Minima:*14,3ºC*

*11,6ºC* de minima horária no Cabo Raso, existe uma_ pequena inversão_ naquele sitio quando o vento é nulo,parece mentira, mas aconteceu realmente isso.
A pequena colina a este/Nordeste faz descarregar algum ar frio para aquela zona da estrada do Guincho.


Entretanto a mínima horária mais baixa pertenceu á Praia da Rainha, Almada: *7,3ºC*.
(Falo das estações IPMA instaladas na area geográfica - Litoral Centro)


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia, a mínima hoje foi de 15,6ºC mas já ao fim da noite se notava que iria ser uma madrugada mais fria. De momento céu muito nublado por um verdadeiro mix de nuvens, cirrus,cirrostratus alguns cumulus e muitos chemtrails. Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2016 às 10:45)

de volta a minima abaixo dos 10ºC, minima de *9.8ºC*, Coruche às 6h UTC tinha 8.8ºC

actual *19.0ºC* e umas nuvens


----------



## Tufao André (22 Set 2016 às 12:31)

Dia claramente de Outono! (ja não era sem tempo)
Céu com períodos de muito nublado, vento moderado de N e algum frio. A esta hora hora ainda estão apenas *18,9ºC*!
A minima foi a mais baixa dos últimos tempos, registando-se *14,9ºC*

Ontem o dia também esteve fresco, mas com mais sol e algum vento durante a tarde. A máxima não ultrapassou os *21,5ºC* e a minima rondou os *16ºC* 

Viva o Outono e os dias mais frescos e nublados!!!


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2016 às 16:25)

Boas

Mínima de 15,6ºC

Agora estão uns amenos 23,9ºC sem vento e humidade de 50%... Chegou o Outono mas olhando para os modelos só se vê temperaturas de verão..enfim não vamos sair disto tão cedo...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2016 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada fria a de hoje, com mínima de *12,7ºC*. Máxima amena de *21,3ºC*.

Dia marcado por céu pouco nublado por Cumulus Fractus e alguns Cirrus/Cirrocumulus. Actuais 18,8ºC com vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2016 às 22:12)

Boas,

*14,4ºC* / *20,2ºC*

T.actual: *17,3ºC*

As inversões desta noite/madrugada deverão ser um pouco mais intensas, fruto do vento estar muito mais fraco.
_________

Hoje, ao amanhecer.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Set 2016 às 22:36)

Boa noite.
T actual 13.4ºC
T máx  23.2ºC
Tmin 8.8ºC

O Wu nem com 2 termómetros davis confia nos meus registos.
Devido ás inversões registadas neste local, a temperatura registada neste momento parece errada quando comparada com as pws vizinhas
Por esta razão o Wu retira-me do mapa 
Já enviei muitos email mas como tudo é realizado por um server automatico .....
deixo aqui os links e o registo actual das 22.30

-- davis vp2+ davis vp2 fan 24h 
--  davis 6470+davis vps Rs


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2016 às 22:47)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite.
> T actual 13.4ºC
> T máx  23.2ºC
> Tmin 8.8ºC
> ...



Os burros do costume, nem com o layer do relevo, proximidade de uma linha de água, humidade elevada, vento nulo chegam lá?


----------



## DaniFR (22 Set 2016 às 23:47)

Aqui na zona surgiu uma nova estação no Moinho de Vento, Antanhol, a mesma freguesia onde faço seguimento e relativamente perto da EMA Coimbra (Aeródromo), apesar de estarem a cotas diferentes. Nos últimos dias, esta estação tem registado mínimas baixas em relação ao resto das estações da cidade e muito próximas dos meus registos. Vai ser interessante acompanhar os registos desta estação em dias de forte inversão térmica.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Set 2016 às 23:54)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite.
> T actual 13.4ºC
> T máx  23.2ºC
> Tmin 8.8ºC
> ...


Depois há estações como esta, que aparece na imagem seguinte, em que neste momento regista 22,8ºC e mínima de 22,5C, e mesmo assim continua no mapa.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2016 às 09:42)

Bom dia, hoje não consegui ver a mínima antes de sair de casa mas deve ter sido um pouco mais alta que ontem. Céu limpo e vento fraco por aqui de momento.


----------



## remember (23 Set 2016 às 10:05)

Bom dia, mínima de 18.1ºC, ultimamente têm sido mais ou menos isto... 20.8ºC de momento, já se nota que vai estar mais quente hoje!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2016 às 11:24)

Boas,

Minima mais alta do que esperado: *16,3ºC*
T.actual: *22,2ºC
*
A minima de ontem do Cabo Raso foi de *10,9ºC*, excelente valor, inversão local a trabalhar graças ao vento nulo.
Alvega: *6,8ºC*
Praia da Rainha,Almada: *7,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2016 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *14,2ºC* e actuais 21,8ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado (< 30 km/h).


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2016 às 18:02)

Boas

Mais um lindo dia de Verão fora de época 

Mínima  17,1ºC
Máxima 28,3ºC

Rajada máxima 16km/h

Agora estão 27,1ºC, 49%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2016 às 18:37)

minima: 11.3ºC
maxima: 29.0ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2016 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de *23,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 22,3ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, maioritariamente na faixa N-O.
Vento em geral fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## remember (23 Set 2016 às 19:02)

Aqueceu bem por aqui, como era de prever pela manha amena de hoje.

Minima: 18.1ºC
Actual: 25.4ºC
Máxima: 29.4ºC


----------



## DaniFR (23 Set 2016 às 23:48)

Temperatura actual: *13,9ºC *

Máxima: *26,6ºC*
Mínima: *9,4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2016 às 01:01)

Boas noites, o dia de ontem até foi quentinho relativamente aos outros dias do resto da semana. Temperatura de 18,5ºC actuais, céu limpo e vento nulo. Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2016 às 02:52)

Boa madrugada,

Alguma frescura, com nevoeiro em aproximação _galopante_! Há pouco (10 minutos), o cenário para a serra era este:
(é pouco habitual ver apenas nevoeiro nos níveis baixos, estando os topos limpos)







Neste momento, o nevoeiro encontra-se já muito próximo, prestes a deixar-me sem visibilidade.
Sigo com 15,8ºC de temperatura e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2016 às 10:57)

Aqui está nublado e ainda há poças de água em alguns sítios.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2016 às 11:00)

Boas

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Agora estão 23,3ºC, 66%Hr, 1021,6hpa e vento nulo

Mais um dia a cheirar a verão


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2016 às 11:00)

belem disse:


> Aqui está nublado e ainda há poças de água em alguns sítios.



Confirmo, apanhei morrinha e muito nevoeiro em São Pedro de Sintra,Colares, Sintra, Galamares etc.
(De manhã cedo)


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Aliás foi brutal observar aqui da minha localização a serra a ser inundada de nevoeiro na vertente sul, foi num ápice, dava um time-lapse espectacular...
___

Minima mais baixa dos ultimos meses: 13,6ºC.
A inversão no Pisão deve ter sido valente, a temperatura deve ter caído sem grandes dificuldades aos 7/8ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2016 às 13:17)

Baixou a temperatura graças a um pequeno vento de SW que carrega mais humidade...

Estão agora 21,5ºC, 74%Hr e vento fraco de SW

A máxima até ao momento foi de 24,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2016 às 13:22)

Por aqui tambem está vento SO, mas dada a distância do mar, cerca de 4 kms, não há tanto impacto como junto ao mar.
*23,6ºC*
Vento fraco
Belo dia, mais um.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *14,5ºC* e actuais 21,2ºC.
Madrugada de nevoeiro (depois do meu último post) que se dissipou ao início da manhã. De momento, céu muito nublado por Cirrus Fibratus, Cirrus Spissatus e alguns Cumulus Fractus e Cumulus Humilis. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2016 às 14:59)

22,8ºC, 69%Hr e vento muito fraquinho de SW


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2016 às 17:55)

Boa tarde. Por aqui agora o tempo fechou e ficou fresco. De manhã esteve nevoeiro até ás 10h e tudo molhado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2016 às 19:53)

O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro, que ainda permaneceu até cerca das 10 horas, mas depois lá veio o sol e ainda aqueceu bem durante o dia. 
Os finais de tarde já são bem frescos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2016 às 20:28)

minima: *10.0ºC*
maxima: *29.5ºC*
actual: *21.1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Boa noite! 
Pôr do sol de hoje:





A foto foi tirada com o telemóvel, pelo que a qualidade não é a melhor. 
*20,5°C*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Set 2016 às 21:05)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *23,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,4ºC e céu muito nublado por Stratus Fractus.


----------



## TekClub (25 Set 2016 às 00:00)

Por aqui  já ...


----------



## DaniFR (25 Set 2016 às 00:19)

18,5°C e chuva fraca


----------



## Aspvl (25 Set 2016 às 00:28)

Boa noite! 

Por São Pedro de Moel choveu moderado há pouco.
Neste momento chove fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2016 às 02:06)

O tempo anda tão monótono que nem sabia que ia passar uma frente fria pelo território 

De qualquer forma, apenas chuvisca.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2016 às 02:25)

Vai chovendo fraco também por aqui, com 19,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2016 às 03:10)

sinto uns chuviscos fininhos que só se sente na pele, que nem o chão molha, céu está completamente encoberto com nuvens baixas nota se bem, já à pouco mesmo não estando tão tapado já se sentia o cheiro a humidade mais que o normal das restantes noites


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2016 às 03:58)

Ja molha o chão


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2016 às 08:38)

Por aqui choveu fraco a moderado... já não foi mau!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Extremos de ontem: *13,6ºC* / *23,9ºC*
_____

Neste momento: *18,1ºC*

A partir de amanhã regressam os dias ventosos com maior incidência na zona do costume.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 10:51)

Nem me apercebi da "precipitação" desta madrugada, uma rápida pesquisa.
*0,5 mm* por aqui.

Outros registos

Ulgueira,Sintra: *1,5 mm*
Galamares,Sintra: *1,5 mm*
São João das Lampas,Sintra: *1,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2016 às 12:32)

Aqui não choveu nada como já era de calcular.

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e o sol a espreitar timido, estão 23,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2016 às 14:44)

Boa tarde,

Muitos Cirrostratus no céu e 22,6ºC de temperatura. Vento em geral fraco.

Mínima de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2016 às 16:08)

Dia quente, estão 27,0ºC com vento nulo e o sol a brilhar com força


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 18:42)

Boas,

Extremos: *15,9ºC* / *22,3ºC*

Segundo o modelo ARPEGE(modelo excelente na previsão do vento para esta zona) amanha devo ter por aqui rajadas de *70 km/h.*
Como sempre, a previsão descritiva do IPMA longe da realidade.


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2016 às 21:23)

Boa noite, e mais um fim de semana que se passou, hoje de madrugada ainda ouvi as "beiras" lá fora derivado da pouca chuva que caiu por aqui. O resto do dia foi bastante agradável e diga-se de passagem algo quente. A temperatura desce aos poucos e situa-se de momento nos 19,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 00:33)

Noite começa a ficar ventosa, isto amanha a tarde volta o vendaval, talvez faça algumas medições.
*15,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2016 às 04:04)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, máxima de *22,7ºC*.

De momento, alguma frescura com 14,0ºC de temperatura e vento em geral fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 08:17)

Boas,

*16,3ºC*

Fortes rajadas.
O pico da intensidade do vento será ao final da tarde, inicio de noite.
O céu deve limpar là para às 17 horas, e aí deve ocorrer uma aceleração do vento, como já é habitual.
Quando o foreca mete 10 m/s para Alcabideche é sinal de muito vento, vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia, a mínima desceu até aos 16,6ºC. Bastante frio que apanhei há bocado ao chegar ao trabalho a nortada está a soprar moderada com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Actualmente 19,1ºC por Entrecampos e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2016 às 10:38)

Boas

A máxima ontem ficou nos 27,0ºC

A mínima de hoje foi de 15,7ºC

Agora estão 20,2ºC, 64%Hr, vento nulo e céu com algumas nuvens altas que não deixam o sol ter muita força


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2016 às 13:27)

Estão agora 24,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2016 às 14:44)

Foto tirada por um amigo, na Escola Sup. De Educação, em Lisboa, há bocado:





Formação interessante de nuvens lenticulares.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 14:46)

Dia ventoso e fresco.
Às 11horas registei com o anemometro portatil velocidade de vento a *56 km/h, *o local foi  o cabeço de Janes(cota 175 mts), incrível aquele sitio*.*
Nem necessito de me deslocar à Peninha para presenciar nortada violenta.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2016 às 14:50)

Dia quente e de vento muito fraco 

Estão 26,0ºC, 42%Hr e vento fraco a rajada máxima hoje está nos 35km/h


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2016 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,

A mínima acabou por se ficar pelos *14,0ºC*.
De momento sigo com 21,9ºC e céu muito nublado por Cirrocumulus, Cirrus Spissatus e alguns Cirrus Uncinus. O Sol brilha pouco.

Vento fraco a moderado (< 30 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 16:18)

*18,7ºC*
Vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2016 às 19:10)

Alvalade: Nortada forte, a fazer barulho nas janelas desde há umas horas já. _19,2ºC._


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2016 às 19:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Alvalade: Nortada forte, a fazer barulho nas janelas desde há umas horas já. 15,8ºC.


15,8°C? Esse valor é suspeito.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2016 às 19:19)

Boa tarde, a passar a ponte 25 de Abril neste momento com rajadas consideráveis. Céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2016 às 19:36)

21,4ºC agora e algum vento de tarde a rajada máxima foi 42km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 20:31)

A nortada soprou bem forte, a fazer lembrar aqueles finais de tarde de nortada violenta, ainda que mais soft.
A rajada máxima deve ter rondado os* 75 km/h*.
_________________

Extremos: *15,1ºC* / *20,9ºC*

T.actual: *17,5ºC.*

Sim o valor partilhado acima pelo SpiderVV não pode estar correcto, impossível estar mais frio em Alvadade do que aqui, por exemplo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2016 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia ventoso e fresco.
> Às 11horas registei com o anemometro portatil velocidade de vento a *56 km/h, *o local foi  o cabeço de Janes(cota 175 mts), incrível aquele sitio*.*
> Nem necessito de me deslocar à Peninha para presenciar nortada violenta.



Aqui está o registo, esta zona não dá hipótese, e eram 11horas da manhã, imaginem ao final da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2016 às 22:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim o valor partilhado acima pelo SpiderVV não pode estar correcto, impossível estar mais frio em Alvadade do que aqui, por exemplo.





Tiagolco disse:


> 15,8°C? Esse valor é suspeito.


É suspeito pois, não reparei que a página da estação do IST não estava atualizada desde de manhã. _Mea culpa. _

18,3ºC na realidade. Corrigido no post inicial também. É o que dá o sono a mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2016 às 22:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> É suspeito pois, não reparei que a página da estação do IST não estava atualizada desde de manhã. _Mea culpa. _
> 
> 18,3ºC na realidade. Corrigido no post inicial também. É o que dá o sono a mais.


Eu percebo-te.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2016 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Hoje, máxima de *22ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado (< 40 km/h).


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2016 às 10:08)

Bom dia, perspectiva-se um dia quente e a temperatura mínima também se ficou apenas nos 18,6ºC.
Sigo com céu limpo, 23,4ºC e vento fraco por vezes moderado, autênticos dias de verão e eu aqui fechado sem os poder aproveitar  .


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 12:28)

O dia segue já bem quente, estão* 27,4ºC*, 45%Hr e vento fraco de NE

Mais um dia que deverá passar os 30ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 13:19)

*29,0ºC *


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2016 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *16,4ºC* e actuais 25,3ºC neste dia que se está a revelar bem mais quente que ontem.

Céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 14:31)

Dia a ficar bem abrasador!!

Estão agora * 31,2ºC* com 31%Hr e vento fraco  de NE


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2016 às 15:09)

*33.1ºC*.... voltamos ao mesmo


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 15:13)

*32,3ºC *... voltou o inferno que nos próximos 10 dias apenas vai ter uma pequena pausa de 2 dias no fds...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 17:03)

*33,1ºC *


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2016 às 17:05)

A estação aqui mais perto de mim marca de momento 30,2ºC. Está calor mas o vento atenua bem a sensação térmica  .


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2016 às 18:25)

Resumo do dia: muito suor 

Nem sou muito de me queixar do tempo, tolero bem os 3 meses de calor, mas o fim de Setembro é sempre um sofrimento...

Haja paciência, o tempo há-de mudar.


----------



## remember (27 Set 2016 às 18:25)

Boa Tarde,
Min: 19.1ºC
T. Atual: 28.8ºC
Máx: 32.2ºC

Amanhã volta a aquecer!


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2016 às 18:36)

máxima: *33.5ºC*
minima: *16.0ºC*
actual: *29.0ºC*

fartinho deste tempo e não se vê fim à vista...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 18:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Resumo do dia: muito suor
> 
> Nem sou muito de me queixar do tempo, tolero bem os 3 meses de calor, mas o fim de Setembro é sempre um sofrimento...
> 
> Haja paciência, o tempo há-de mudar.



se fosse apenas 3 meses tavamos bem..já vamos para 4 meses de sofrimento é o que é...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 18:51)

A máxima foi de *33,2ºC*

Agora estão 28,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2016 às 19:34)

Boas!
Por aqui a máxima atingiu os *30,1°C*. Fui na ilusão de ir de calças para a rua de manhã e acabei por transpirar bem, à tarde...
Agora estão *23,5°C *e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2016 às 21:55)

Boas,

Como previsto, regresso do calor, amanha vai estar ainda mais quente.

Extremos: *17,3ºC* / *26,3ºC*

Os modelos metem mínima tropical mesmo à tangente, vamos ver.
Neste momento registo *23,5ºC*, às 20:30 tinha *21,2ºC*, lestada a entrar com alguma força.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2016 às 23:22)

Boa noite, neste momento sigo ainda com 23,3ºC, não sei se a mínima vai ser tropical mas para lá caminha. Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2016 às 23:52)

Aqui estão 23,4ºC e vento nulo não sopra nem uma brisa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2016 às 02:08)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, máxima de *26ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,6ºC em queda lenta, e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 06:50)

Boas,

Minima tropical: *21,0ºC*
T.actual: *23,6ºC*

Lestada morna, isto hoje deve tocar nos 29ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 09:30)

De manhã cedo passei pelo Pisão de carro, estava vento nulo e *21ºC*, nem sinal de inversão, impressionante.
Calor instalado em cumes e vales...já enjoa.
Foi curioso ver pessoal com grandes casacos esta manhã em Cascais, a mínima disparou bem, quem não liga a estas coisas, não fazia a mínima ideia deste disparo fruto da lestada.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2016 às 09:35)

Bom dia, surpreendentemente tive uma mínima de 18,7ºC ainda um pouco abaixo do tropical. A temperatura já está em fase de subida acentuada e a fornalha deverá chegar nas próximas horas  .
Céu pouco nublado por alguns cirrus perdidos e alguns chemtrails. Vento inexistente.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2016 às 11:39)

Boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 30.8 a mínima foi de 15.6 por agora bem quente já com 29.6.
Este calor de final de Setembro já nem tem nada a ver com o calor de Agosto ou Julho o Sol está mais baixo sendo mais desconfortável para o nosso corpo,
 quando as temperaturas se aproximam dos 30 parece mais que estão 40 do que 30.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2016 às 11:51)

Boas

Mínima tropical 20,5ºC

Agora sigo já com 29,7ºC, 35%Hr e vento nulo..mais um dia a ferver


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 12:34)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 30.8 a mínima foi de 15.6 por agora bem quente já com 29.6.
> Este calor de final de Setembro já nem tem nada a ver com o calor de Agosto ou Julho *o Sol está mais baixo sendo mais desconfortável para o nosso corpo*,
> quando as temperaturas se aproximam dos 30 parece mais que estão 40 do que 30.



Sem dúvida, ainda no outro dia estava a pensar nisso, estavam cerca de 22ºC em Cascais, às 13 horas, temperatura nada de especial, mas o sol queimava como tudo, passava pela sombra diferença abismal, algum fresco.
Nem imagino os 35ºC de ontem em Pegões com este sol tão forte.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2016 às 12:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida, ainda no outro dia estava a pensar nisso, estavam cerca de 22ºC em Cascais, às 13 horas, temperatura nada de especial, mas o sol queimava como tudo, passava pela sombra diferença abismal, algum fresco.
> Nem imagino os 35ºC de ontem em Pegões com este sol tão forte.


Pior mesmo é que às vezes em Novembro a temperatura na altura do bolinho (1 semana de Novembro) ainda chega aos 24 graus e o sol está ainda mais baixo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 12:38)

Bem, a estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais segue já nos *30,8ºC,* após minima de *22,2ºC*, viva o verão. lol
Está visto com uma corrente de leste tão vincada devo ter uma máxima de 30ºC.

Ainda mais surreal  são os actuais *30,6ºC* em Ulgueira.Sintra...
Este 2016 ficará para sempre na memoria como as lestadas mais fortes, não me refiro a intensidade do vento, mas o transporte louco de calor, seja a qualquer hora do dia e noite...


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2016 às 12:51)

Segue já nos 31,8ºC


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2016 às 14:15)

Boas, a estação aqui mais perto de mim em Entrecampos regista 31,9ºC, a temperatura disparou nas ultimas 2 horas. Céu limpo e o vento por vezes moderado a aliviar um pouco o calor.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2016 às 14:29)

*34,4ºC *com 26%Hr e vento muito fraco de NE


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2016 às 16:18)

Cheguei agora mesmo de um cafézinho e de facto já está semelhante aqueles dias horríveis em que só se respira ar quente. A lestada está literalmente a acender o forno.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Boa tarde!
Neste momento sigo com *31,5°C* e lestada fraca a moderada. A máxima chegou aos *31,7°C*. Sim, também notei que o sol anda a queimar bastante. Estive há bocado na rua e tive sempre que procurar sombra porque não se aguentava com tanto calor. Até acho que apanhei um escaldão nas orelhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 17:03)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos valentes para final de setembro e para esta localidade em particular.
*21,0ºC* / *31,8ºC*

T.actual: *30,1ºC
*
Ainda na segunda-feira tive uma máxima inferior a minima de hoje...
3ª minima tropical do mês, e 13ª de 2016.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 17:11)

miguel disse:


> *34,4ºC *com 26%Hr e vento muito fraco de NE



Aí em Setúbal tem sido cá uma tareia de calor,estás feito Miguel.


----------



## Geopower (28 Set 2016 às 17:11)

Dia quente. 32.2ºC neste momento. Vento fraco de NE.

Extremos do dia:
22,4ºC
32,3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2016 às 17:13)

A máxima aqui ao que parece ficou nos *34,4ºC* mas ainda estão 33,7ºC com 26%Hr e vento fraco de Este


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2016 às 17:34)

Aqui a tarde segue quentinha com 32ºC.
O vento moderado também vai marcando presença, tal como nos nos últimos dias.
Máxima: 32.8ºC
actual: 19.7C


----------



## remember (28 Set 2016 às 17:47)

Boa tarde, a máxima já foi atingida por aqui 33.6ºC
Minima: 19.1ºC
Actual: 32.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2016 às 19:33)

maxima: *34.0ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual: *30.4ºC*

...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2016 às 19:40)

Bom final de tarde,

Hoje, mínima de *16,8ºC* e máxima de *29,1ºC*. Tarde muito agradável. 

De momento sigo ainda com 26,7ºC, vento fraco e baixa humidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2016 às 20:08)

Afinal a máxima ainda conseguiu subir aos* 32,1°C*.
Estão *28,6°C*.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2016 às 21:47)

Fantástico início de noite, ainda com *25,3ºC*! 

As estações amadoras da zona de Lisboa seguem assim, em termos de temperatura e direcção do vento:


----------



## meko60 (28 Set 2016 às 22:07)

Boa noite.
Dia quente o de hoje, com máxima nos 34ºC. Por agora sigo com 27,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 23:07)

*26,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2016 às 23:27)

Máximas valentes na costa ocidental.

Praia do Guincho,Cascais: *30,9ºC*
Praia Grande, Sintra: *31,7ºC*
Santa Cruz,Torres Vedras: *29,9ºC*

A EMA do Raso está agora a registar a máxima do dia, o vento so rodou para leste às 21:00.

20:00: 19,9ºC
21:00:  25,5ºC
22:00.  26,8ºC

A estação do praia do Guincho regista neste momento *28,1ºC*, IMPRESSIONANTE.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2016 às 23:41)

*26,3°C*


----------



## Geopower (28 Set 2016 às 23:45)

Noite segue tropical: 27,1*C. Vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2016 às 01:06)

24,7C em Odivelas. 

Estava-se mesmo bem na esplanada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2016 às 01:07)

Às 00:00, a estação da rede IPMA mais quente era... Cabo Raso, com *26,8ºC* 

Sempre interessante verificar como a simples mudança de direcção do vento altera por completo os valores da temperatura e da humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2016 às 03:22)

ainda acima dos 20ºC, sigo com *22.8ºC*, está vento fraco, só faltava mesmo neste verão era ter uma minima tropical no final de Setembro... mas penso que não

ventoinha ligada..


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2016 às 07:02)

Boas,

*18,2ºC*
Vento nulo.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2016 às 09:42)

Bom dia, a mínima fixou-se nos 18,6ºC portanto estou a conseguir livrar-me bem das mínimas tropicais  . Soube mesmo bem o vento fresquinho da manhã, a partir de agora é sempre a disparar. Nunca mais nos livramos desta pasmaceira sinceramente.
Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e 21,1ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Set 2016 às 10:17)

Incrível em Tomar registou se esta noite a 1 noite tropical do ano tendo em conta que o verão já acabou isto é uma enorme surpresa.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Set 2016 às 10:59)

A estação de Alcobaça registou uma subida brutal da 1 da manha para as 2 da manha a temperatura subiu 6 graus passou dos 14.3 para os 20.2 Incrível o que se passou esta madrugada em algumas das estações do Distrito de Leiria e Santarém.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2016 às 11:23)

A mínima de ontem acabou por nem ser tropical...

Mínima hoje de 16,4ºC

Agora estão 26,2ºC, 50%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2016 às 11:47)

homem do mar disse:


> A estação de Alcobaça registou uma subida brutal da 1 da manha para as 2 da manha a temperatura subiu 6 graus passou dos 14.3 para os 20.2 Incrível o que se passou esta madrugada em algumas das estações do Distrito de Leiria e Santarém.



É interessante observar, ainda que normal.
A estação de Alcobaça encontra-se num local de inversão, bastou um aumento de 6 km/h da velocidade do vento(agravante NE) e a temperatura disparou. Em locais demasiado abrigados por vezes basta uma pequeno aumento do vento que provoca uma hecatombe na temperatura, Praia da Rainha e Carrazeda  de Ansiães são outros exemplos da rede IPMA que ilustram bem essas situações.



homem do mar disse:


> Incrível em Tomar registou se esta noite a 1 noite tropical do ano tendo em conta que o verão já acabou isto é uma enorme surpresa.



Isso não aconteceu, repara no comportamento da temperatura, aliás no não comportamento.
A temperatura ficou nos 24,7ºC entre as 1:30 e 7:30.
Para aquela estação registar uma minima tropical o proprietário abria um garrafa de champanhe. lol


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2016 às 13:04)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada fantástica, ainda com 23,5ºC pelas 4:00. Porém, a mínima acabou por descer aos *19,3ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 24,8ºC (tinha mais à meia noite! ) e vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Set 2016 às 14:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> É interessante observar, ainda que normal.
> A estação de Alcobaça encontra-se num local de inversão, bastou um aumento de 6 km/h da velocidade do vento(agravante NE) e a temperatura disparou. Em locais demasiado abrigados por vezes basta uma pequeno aumento do vento que provoca uma hecatombe na temperatura, Praia da Rainha e Carrazeda  de Ansiães são outros exemplos da rede IPMA que ilustram bem essas situações.
> 
> 
> ...


Mas a questão é que a estação do meteotomar também registou mínima tropical é o que dá o vento ter aumentado de velocidade.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2016 às 14:44)

Mais um dia acima dos trinta!

Segue com 30,2ºC, 35%Hr e vento nulo, hoje ainda nem passou os 5km/h lol


----------



## Geopower (29 Set 2016 às 17:24)

Mais um dia quente.
Neste momento 29,6*C. Vento fraco. 
Extremos do dia: 
30,1*C
21,4*C


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2016 às 20:14)

Estive ontem na rua às 3h da manhã, manga curta e se não abrisse as janelas do carro acho que morria na estufa... 

Máxima de ontem: *34,2ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *19,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia agradável, este já mais fresco. Máxima de *25,7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 19,9ºC, prestes a destronar a mínima do dia. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2016 às 22:17)

Máxima de* 31,7ºC*

Vento fraco o dia todo não foi alem dos 14km/h aqui

Agora estão 22,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2016 às 00:07)

maxima: *30.8ºC*
minima: *16.4ºC*
actual: *18.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2016 às 01:34)

Boa madrugada,

A mínima de ontem não foi destronada, pelas 23:59 a temperatura era de 19,7ºC.

De momento sigo com 18,6ºC e vento fraco/nulo. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 07:51)

homem do mar disse:


> Mas a questão é que a estação do meteotomar também registou mínima tropical é o que dá o vento ter aumentado de velocidade.



Não percebeste aquilo que eu disse, na madrugada em questão a estação ficou sem dados em practicamente toda a madrugada.
Entretanto a minima foi de pelo menos 16,2ºC registados antes da meia-noite.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com...=ITOMAR232#history/s20160929/e20160929/mdaily
É practicamente impossivel aquele sitio ter minima tropical.


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2016 às 09:41)

Ora então muito bom dia, mínima em Almada hoje de 17,6ºC e uma brisa espectacular ao sair de casa . Já por Entrecampos sigo com céu limpo (para não variar) e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16,6ºC* e actuais 19,7ºC. Mais um luminoso dia de céu limpo, com vento nulo para já.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 11:03)

Dados de ontem: *17,1ºC* / *26,9ºC*

Hoje, minima de *15,1ºC.*
T.actual: *23,2ºC*
Vento fraco, o que potencia e bem o calor.

Segunda e Terça vão se registar minimas frescas por aqui, frias nos locais do costume.
Quanto às máximas, descem um pouco nos próximos dias, mas Terça disparam.
Panorama quente e seco a perdurar.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Set 2016 às 13:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não percebeste aquilo que eu disse, na madrugada em questão a estação ficou sem dados em practicamente toda a madrugada.
> Entretanto a minima foi de pelo menos 16,2ºC registados antes da meia-noite.
> https://portuguese.wunderground.com...=ITOMAR232#history/s20160929/e20160929/mdaily
> É practicamente impossivel aquele sitio ter minima tropical.


Fiz confusão tens razão aquele estação é quase impossível ter uma mínima tropical.
Mínima tropical lá só naqueles dias raros de Agosto em que chove e a humidade está elevada e mesmo assim é bem improvável ter uma mínima tropical.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Set 2016 às 13:28)

homem do mar disse:


> Fiz confusão tens razão aquele estação é quase impossível ter uma mínima tropical.
> Mínima tropical lá só naqueles dias raros de Agosto em que chove e a humidade está elevada e mesmo assim é bem improvável ter uma mínima tropical.



Boas pessoal, essa estação é a minha e durante a noite o weatherlink gosta de pendurar e deixa de enviar dados para o WU, para poderem confirmar os dados vejam no site, pois durante a manhã trato do assunto e a estação repoem os dados da noite, vejam no histórico das 4 horas ou 24 horas.

http://www.meteotomar.info/jo/index.php/dados-24

Em relação a temperatura sentida, não se fiem, pois o anemometro passou-se e só funciona quando lhe dá na bolha. Primeiro spare a adquirir em 6 anos de funcionamento, nada mau.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2016 às 14:30)

Boas

Mínima 16,8ºC

Hoje mais agradável, ainda assim está bem quente para a altura do ano!

Sigo com 28,2ºC, 44%Hr e vento quase nulo que piora a sensação de calor


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2016 às 18:36)

maxima: *30.8ºC*
minima: *12.2ºC*
actual: *26.4ºC*

pelo menos este final de tarde é diferente com céu encoberto


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2016 às 18:44)

Boas, final de tarde com muita nebulosidade alta, dia quente mas felizmente o vento tomou conta das operações  .


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 20:42)

Boas,

Extremos: *15,1ºC* / *25,1ºC*

Vento moderado

Porreiro era que este inverno fosse como o de 2014/2015, doses industriais de geada. 
Registos negativos, belo inverno.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2016 às 20:54)

Boas!
O dia foi marcado pela presença de nebulosidade alta (_cirrus_) que foi aumentando a partir do meio da tarde. Agora sigo com* 19,9°C* e o céu continua muito nublado mas agora por _altocumulus_. Tenho um pressentimento que Outubro vai ser um mês muito instável.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2016 às 20:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porreiro era que este inverno fosse como o de 2014/2015, doses industriais de geada.
> Registos negativos, belo inverno.


Foi mesmo um inverno bastante friopor aqui era dias e dias seguidos com tudo coberto de gelo de manhã, mais parecia neve foi nesse inverno em que houve um dia de nevoeiro em que a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2016 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Foi mesmo um inverno bastante friopor aqui era dias e dias seguidos com tudo coberto de gelo de manhã, mais parecia neve foi nesse inverno em que houve um dia de nevoeiro em que a temperatura máxima não foi além dos 3ºC



Sim, lembro-me dessa situação, máxima de 3ºC é algo de brutal
Falando em gelo até aqui na zona e Mafra fiz muitos registos de geada, registei inclusive -3,3ºC num vale em Mafra.Fiz centenas de fotos de geada, eram terrenos enormes todos brancos,estradas com gelo, poças de água congeladas, foi impressionante.
E só não registei uma temperatura mais baixa pois não calhou uma ida aquela zona com as noites mais frias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2016 às 21:01)

O final de tarde, ficou marcado pela nebulosidade, bem como como pela máxima bem mais baixa do que nos últimos dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2016 às 21:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho um pressentimento que Outubro vai ser um mês muito instável.


Não é isso que os modelos prevêem, é exactamente o contrário quente e seco, mas também podem falhar basta surgir uma cutt-off e descarregue em poucos dias o equivalente a 1 mês, veremos.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não é isso que os modelos prevêem, é exactamente o contrário quente e seco, mas também podem falhar basta surgir uma cutt-off e descarregue em poucos dias o equivalente a 1 mês, veremos.


Tenho noção disso, e é só um pressentimento. Não confio nos modelos, ainda por cima nesta altura do ano. É esperar...


----------



## Geopower (30 Set 2016 às 23:03)

boa noite,
Mais um dia quente e desta vez abafado.
Temperatura actual: 22.1ºC. Vento fraco de Oeste.

Extremos do dia:
29,4ºC
20.1ªC


----------

